# Little David Hoggwash.......



## Dale Smith (Mar 27, 2018)

I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.

Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.

You should seriously weigh and consider the ramifications of being "guilted" into acquiescing to the desires of those that control us via the foreign owned and controlled banking system or as I call them "the shadow government" that owns the media thus controls the narrative. When a group of very powerful people that pull the levers are working so hard to make you defenseless, you can bet that what they have planned for us isn't going to be a bed of roses. Below is proof that we were ONCE again lied to as it pertains to the Parkland high school shooting.

How did little David "Scoops" Hogg find out that there was a shooting, bicycle three miles to the school and then enter it ahead of the police, find a school room to enter and then conduct interviews with scared students hiding in a closet while a "shooter" was running amok? Hmmmmmmmmmm?????


----------



## theHawk (Mar 27, 2018)

It’s very plausible that there are people manipulating things to create these situations or to make them worse.  The stand down orders are the worst.  The globalist media then has their plants that have been rehearsing for the scenario.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 27, 2018)

Look Grampa Murked U, Dale bought this one too. Don't feel so bad!


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 27, 2018)

OP--Totally discredited, conspiracy Nut Job. Seriously, the impossibilities You dupes go for...


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 27, 2018)

In before move to The Nutjob Zone


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 27, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...




You must be fun to be around at work.

“Oh god here come Dale. Whatever you do, don’t bring up....well, anything.”


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 27, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> You must be fun to be around at work.
> 
> “Oh god here come Dale. Whatever you do, don’t bring up....well, anything.”



One only can imagine Dale in real life. 

"Did you see this stillshot of Parkland. There's a lizard man crisis actor hiding in the shadows!!!"


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...


Yeap, been saying this for a while. Combine it with the countless deliberate ignoring by the beloved fbi, along that same county suspending TWO SWAT team members for going in, cause it was NOT THEIR JURISDICTION. What sort of unreal bullshit is that? 

Then, in less than a week an ARENA (not an auditorium) was RENTED out and prepared questions by CNN along with organized paid bus trips to Washington. 

I am still waiting for the actual facts that we do not about the Vegas shooting. Still have not seen many videos of that guy. We know there are all sorts of contradicting stories. We also know that a bunch of COUNTRY MUSIC FANS were slaughtered and ALL OF A SUDDEN country music stars called for mass gun control (eradication of the second amendment.)


----------



## Crixus (Mar 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > You must be fun to be around at work.
> ...




You aren't so different. Main difference being, you see Mormons waiting to rape you in every shadow instead of lizard men.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 27, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> Yeap, been saying this for a while. Combine it with the countless deliberate ignoring by the beloved fbi, along that same county suspending TWO SWAT team members for going in, cause it was NOT THEIR JURISDICTION. What sort of unreal bullshit is that?



again, we don't lock kids up for fighting in school.   If the FBI locked up everyone who said something stupid on line, they'd have to lock up half of USMB. 



Theowl32 said:


> Then, in less than a week an ARENA (not an auditorium) was RENTED out and prepared questions by CNN along with organized paid bus trips to Washington.



Okay... not sure what your point here is.  The thing is, it doesn't take m uch to prepare "questions".  They are the same questions we keep asking every time we have one of these incidents.  Why do we keep letting crazy people have machine guns? 



Theowl32 said:


> I am still waiting for the actual facts that we do not about the Vegas shooting. Still have not seen many videos of that guy. We know there are all sorts of contradicting stories. We also know that a bunch of COUNTRY MUSIC FANS were slaughtered and ALL OF A SUDDEN country music stars called for mass gun control (eradication of the second amendment.)



So you are arguing that Shania Twain and Toby Keith were in on it? 

Yeah, when people shoot at you when you are performing, maybe you do want to get guns away from them.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ...that this was a '*deep state' psy-op*..."


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeap, been saying this for a while. Combine it with the countless deliberate ignoring by the beloved fbi, along that same county suspending TWO SWAT team members for going in, cause it was NOT THEIR JURISDICTION. What sort of unreal bullshit is that?
> ...



_*Okay... not sure what your point here is.  The thing is, it doesn't take m uch to prepare "questions".  They are the same questions we keep asking every time we have one of these incidents.  Why do we keep letting crazy people have machine guns?*_

We don't. Anymore questions?

-Geaux


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeap, been saying this for a while. Combine it with the countless deliberate ignoring by the beloved fbi, along that same county suspending TWO SWAT team members for going in, cause it was NOT THEIR JURISDICTION. What sort of unreal bullshit is that?
> ...


MACHINE GUNS are illegal you ignorant fuck. You are a liar about your past you piece of shit. Anyone with even a rudimentary understanding of guns know this.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 27, 2018)

Give in not one single inch on "gun control" and start pushing to repeal all gun laws.

The only way to combat this bullshit is to go on offense.

Repeal everything!  

Machine guns or Valhalla.


----------



## MrShangles (Mar 27, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...



The OP brought up some good questions, but you must have the answers to his questions so feel free to answer the questions for us so called conspiracy theorist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 27, 2018)

theHawk said:


> It’s very plausible that there are people manipulating things to create these situations or to make them worse.  The stand down orders are the worst.  The globalist media then has their plants that have been rehearsing for the scenario.




well it certainly is Suspect when New York has pulled out the armed security from the schools


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 27, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


The op is a conspiracy nut job. And so are you.

Go wrap your dick in tinfoil and maybe aliens will beam in the answers you seek.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 27, 2018)

How did little Hitler Hogg get out of the school after the shooting, get home somehow, then ride a bike 3 miles back to school with a camera?

-Geaux


----------



## Desperado (Mar 27, 2018)

Did people die at Parkland?  Yes 17 to be exact.
Are the libs shamelessly using these deaths to propel their agenda? Yes
Are the libs shamelessly using the kid for their agenda? Yes
What is their agenda?  To outlaw all guns by whatever means possible.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 27, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Did people die at Parkland?  Yes 17 to be exact.
> Are the libs shamelessly using these deaths to propel their agenda? Yes
> Are the libs shamelessly using the kid for their agenda? Yes
> What is their agenda?  To outlaw all guns by whatever means possible.




AND......are the Liberals responsible for Nikolas Cruz  being able to buy weapons legally?

You betcha'!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > You must be fun to be around at work.
> ...



four farts in a row by the shills on the governments payroll that have sent here to troll this thread since they cannot counter pesky facts.

funny dale how they like to come up with fantasys of you in real life when you take them to school and they know their ass is getting owned by you isnst it? lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Did people die at Parkland?  Yes 17 to be exact.
> Are the libs shamelessly using these deaths to propel their agenda? Yes
> Are the libs shamelessly using the kid for their agenda? Yes
> What is their agenda?  To outlaw all guns by whatever means possible.



you are making wayy too much sense for the first three paid shills that responded to comprehend taking them to school here.LOL


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 27, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...



Dale Dale Dale --- you've got so much FACTUAL govt failure here. There's no need to "spice it up".  Most of what you said is an indictment of govt ineptitude and inability to lead. You don't NEED to try to tie into every other theory of corruption and collusion..


----------



## ranfunck (Mar 27, 2018)

Dale Smith some of these guys will never wake up or are paid not to.

I think I herd that little scum bag Hoggs mom worked for cnn.


----------



## miketx (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Dale Smith some of these guys will never wake up or are paid not to.
> 
> I think I herd that little scum bag Hoggs mom worked for cnn.



the first three ones are paid not to,they ALWAYS defend the governments version of events EVERYTIME no matter how much BS on their lies have been exposed..


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 27, 2018)

Why wasn't the kid in school?

Was he sick?

Was he just skipping to play with his toy computer?

Was it the school he actually attended regularly?

Was he on some sort of suspension and, if so, for what?

Did he have prior knowledge that something unfortunate was going to happen?  

If so, what did he know?  When did he know it?  If he did know something why didn't he warn someone?

Questions perhaps better asked under oath?


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 28, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Look Grampa Murked U, Dale bought this one too. Don't feel so bad!



Don't try and gaslight me, LL......the tale of the tape says it all.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 28, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeap, been saying this for a while. Combine it with the countless deliberate ignoring by the beloved fbi, along that same county suspending TWO SWAT team members for going in, cause it was NOT THEIR JURISDICTION. What sort of unreal bullshit is that?
> ...




Cruz was reported to the FBI after he left a message on a youtube video that he was going to be a "professional school shooter" and the FBI only responded to the owner of the channel after the fact. Cruz had 30 plus interactions with police for unstable behavior but yet that didn't send up any red flags? How was Cruz able to breach school security at the end of the day and wander the halls? Why were CCTV cameras on a twenty minute delay and why is there no video of him entering the school? Teachers and students say that there was more than one shooter.

The official story of the Las Vegas shooting is even more suspicious than the Parkland shooting with scientific audio analysis proving that there were multiple shooters that corroborate witness testimony as well as video proving the official story is bullshit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 28, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...


.

Eat shit and die, asshole.........debate me instead of laying down lame flames, douchebag


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> OP--Totally discredited, conspiracy Nut Job. Seriously, the impossibilities You dupes go for...



Discredited by whom? The video speaks for itself, "comrade".


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 28, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Look Grampa Murked U, Dale bought this one too. Don't feel so bad!
> ...



Gaslight? 

I was just trying to make Grampa Murked U feel better for being duped.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 28, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> MACHINE GUNS are illegal you ignorant fuck. You are a liar about your past you piece of shit. Anyone with even a rudimentary understanding of guns know this.



Yawn... an AR-15 is designed to shoot a lot of bullets quickly... 

It's a machine gun. 



Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Give in not one single inch on "gun control" and start pushing to repeal all gun laws.
> 
> The only way to combat this bullshit is to go on offense.
> 
> ...



Again, the rest of us are tired of watching kids get rolled out in body bags so you can get to 'Valhalla".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 28, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Cruz was reported to the FBI after he left a message on a youtube video that he was going to be a "professional school shooter" and the FBI only responded to the owner of the channel after the fact.



Um, yeah, saying stupid shit on Facebook isn't a crime. 



Dale Smith said:


> Cruz had 30 plus interactions with police for unstable behavior but yet that didn't send up any red flags?



Well, you see... here's the conspiracy on that, Cockscuker Dale. 

He was WHITE.  We don't send white kids to prison for being trouble. We give them a cookie and a pat on the head.  NOw if he were black, they'd have put his ass in prison so fast it would make his head spin. 



Dale Smith said:


> How was Cruz able to breach school security at the end of the day and wander the halls? Why were CCTV cameras on a twenty minute delay and why is there no video of him entering the school? Teachers and students say that there was more than one shooter.



And more tin-foil hat conspiracy theories.  We'll get to the Lizard People any minute now. 



Dale Smith said:


> The official story of the Las Vegas shooting is even more suspicious than the Parkland shooting with scientific audio analysis proving that there were multiple shooters that corroborate witness testimony as well as video proving the official story is bullshit.



"Scientific" being some nut in his mothers basement with a sound board... but never mind. 

Hey, here's a conspiracy for you. I think the government puts out the conspiracy theories so they can identify who the nuts are.


----------



## ranfunck (Mar 28, 2018)

Yawn... an AR-15 is designed to shoot a lot of bullets quickly... 

It's a machine gun. 

Yawn...an at 15 is not a machine gun.
You have just shone your knowledge on the subject.
Yawn.............


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > OP--Totally discredited, conspiracy Nut Job. Seriously, the impossibilities You dupes go for...
> ...


 hiw warped logic he has is since he did not watch it and HE says it has been discredited,that makes it so.LOL


----------



## ranfunck (Mar 28, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, the rest of us are tired of watching kids get rolled out in body bags so you can get to 'Valhalla".



You fucks cant wait for the next shooting so you can exploit them before there body bags are zipped up.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Yeah sure... You people are morons as well as dupes. You think other students and journalist s wouldn't notice he was fake? You are brain dead conspiracy nuts.
*CT CHECK: Did David Hogg Attend a California High School? - Snopes.com*
Snopes.com › fact-check › d...
Claim: Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School shooting survivor David Hogg went to high school in California, not Florida, and is an actor.
Claimed by: Internet
Fact check by Snopes.com: False

Feedback
*FACT CHECK: Did David Hogg Lie About Being on Campus During Mass ...*
Snopes.com › fact-check › d...
Claim: Marjory Stoneman Douglas student David Hogg was caught lying about being on campus during a February 2018 school shooting when he told CBS that he had to...
Claimed by: Silence Is Consent
Fact check by Snopes.com: False

Feedback
*David Hogg Archives | Snopes.com*
Snopes.com › tag › david-ho...
FACT CHECKS BY SNOPES.COM



Claim: David Hogg stated that he believes that the enforced use of clear backpacks in school constitutes a violation of students' First Amendment rights, but he...
Claimed by: Internet
Fact check by Snopes.com: Mixture

Claim: Marjory Stoneman Douglas student David Hogg was caught lying about being on campus during a February 2018 school shooting when he told CBS that he had to...
Claimed by: Silence Is Consent
Fact check by Snopes.com: False

Claim: David Hogg gave a Nazi salute at the end of his "March for Our Lives" speech.
Claimed by: Internet
Fact check by Snopes.com: False

Claim: David Hogg posted a homophobic slur on Twitter in June 2016.
Claimed by: Internet
Fact check by Snopes.com: False

Claim: Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School shooting survivor David Hogg went to high school in California, not Florida, and is an actor.
Claimed by: Internet
Fact check by Snopes.com: False

Feedback
*No 'Crisis Actors' in Parkland, Florida - FactCheck.org*
FactCheck.org › 2018/02 › n...
Claim: Is David Hogg a student at Stoneman Douglas High School or a paid "crisis actor"?
Claimed by: Ask FactCheck
Fact check by FactCheck.org: Hogg Is A Student

Feedback
Parkland Students Find Themselves Targets of Lies and Personal Attacks ...
https://www.nytimes.com › parkl...
2 days ago · Two of the most vocal survivors, Emma González, 18, and David Hogg, 17, .... We welcome suggestions and tips from readers on what to fact-check on  ...
*Say David Hogg is a crisis actor. - PolitiFact*
www.politifact.com › feb › blog-posting
Claim: Say David Hogg is a crisis actor.
Claimed by: Bloggers
Fact check by PolitiFact: Pants on Fire

Feedback
*David Hogg not at school during shooting? Bloggers spread ... - PolitiFact*
www.politifact.com › mar › blog-posting
Claim: Says David Hogg wasn’t at school during the Parkland school shooting.
Claimed by: Internet rumors
Fact check by PolitiFact: Pants on Fire


----------



## ranfunck (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz was reported to the FBI after he left a message on a youtube video that he was going to be a "professional school shooter" and the FBI only responded to the owner of the channel after the fact.
> ...



Cocksucker Joe, the alleged shooter put that on a youtube video and the owner of the channel contacted the FBI about it when it happened.....then the day of the shooting? They contacted the owner of the channel....SO, the FBI did not follow up on the lead....that is a fact and the tint of his skin played no part in the equation.

AND, Cocksucker Joe, all the above mentioned facts of that day inclduing the twenty minute time delay on the school cameras, witnesses claiming more than one shooter is a FACT. These are all reasonable questions that just beg for an answer. Little David Hogg was in class but then says he wasn't and bicycled miles, got into the school and found a classroom so he could hide in a closet so he could "interview" students....but Cocksucker Joe says "Move along folks, nothing to see here!"

I can see why you want gun bans because you live in Chicago, a commie stronghold and it is part of the commie manifesto. Here is a suggestion, if and when this corporate "gubermint" ever decides to do a total banning of guns? Put your ass out in front for a "door to door" confiscation. This country isn't China or the old USSR. Most of us know real history. Hope this helps, Cocksucker Joe!

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Snopes!!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Joe, the alleged shooter put that on a youtube video and the owner of the channel contacted the FBI about it when it happened.....then the day of the shooting? They contacted the owner of the channel....SO, the FBI did not follow up on the lead....that is a fact and the tint of his skin played no part in the equation.



Again, isn't against the law to say stupid stuff on YouTube... Have you met YouTube? 



Dale Smith said:


> all the above mentioned facts of that day inclduing...



Nobody has time for your batshit crazy, Cocksucker Dale. I knew it was only a matter of time before you tried to claim this didn't happen, either. 



Dale Smith said:


> I can see why you want gun bans because you live in Chicago, a commie stronghold and it is part of the commie manifesto.



Yup, we are such a Commie Stronghold that major corporations are based out of here.  No doubt, these guys in their silk suits read Marx to each other. 



Dale Smith said:


> Here is a suggestion, if and when this corporate "gubermint" ever decides to do a total banning of guns? Put your ass out in front for a "door to door" confiscation.



No, I'll leave that to the professionals.  Just like when I need RATS exterminated, I call professionals.  The thing is, when America finally gets fed up with the 3% of you compensating for tiny dicks, most us us will cheer when the ATF frog-marches you out of the neighborhood. 



Dale Smith said:


> This country isn't China or the old USSR. Most of us know real history.



The problem in China or Russia wasn't a lack of guns... it was too many guns in the hands of people who had been brutalized for years.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...




Well if nothing else, an interesting comment to entertain.  I especially like the "USA.INC." touch.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2018)

Erinwltr said:


> Well if nothing else, an interesting comment to entertain. I especially like the "USA.INC." touch.



Dale is entertaining the way a drugged out Stew-bum screaming at a light-post that the CIA is watching him is entertaining.  

In a truly morbid sort of way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the rest of us are tired of watching kids get rolled out in body bags so you can get to 'Valhalla".
> ...



so very true.this shill played dodgeball on the evidence of how the FBI AND ATF with the blessing of the clintons and janet reno murdered woemn and children plus defends the governments fairy tales of 9/11, a paid shill not worth the time or trouble same as wrongwinger and the other shill i was talking about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




considering how i owned your ass and took you to school that ike was pals with stalin and you played dodgeball as well as the fact you are a a zionist paid shill that ignores the corrupton of israel,you DO know you are rambling talking to yourself with your propaganda pieces you know?


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You have confused me with someone else, totally wrong LOL. Of course, the right Wingers in Israel are corrupt and wrong. Just like here.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Highly respected like all journalists who care about the facts. As opposed 2 right wing GOP propagandists Fox Rush Etc and God knows what garbage you listen 2. There is the whole world of Journalism and then there's your bubble of billionaire BS, super duper dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Ike was Pals with Stalin? Dodgeball? WTF are you talking about? Nonsensical as always with you GOP Chumps...


----------



## Camp (Mar 29, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Guy is obsessed with telling people he "owned them". Delusional/ego thing going on.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...



You know that this story has been proven false and the author of the original report has retracted it and apologized, right?

It Was a Mistake. It Was Wrong. And I'm Sorry.

UPDATE: CBS Video Confusing. Hogg Was on Campus.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2018)

hjmick said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...



the shills are coming out in full  force now.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



snopes? I did not even bother to see where he got it, thats like asking bill "I NEVER HAD SEX WITH THIS WOMAN" if he has ever stolen any money from anybody before.snopes? comedy gold,thats getting DESPERATE.  considering WHO the poster was,i would never have expected anything differently of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, the alleged shooter put that on a youtube video and the owner of the channel contacted the FBI about it when it happened.....then the day of the shooting? They contacted the owner of the channel....SO, the FBI did not follow up on the lead....that is a fact and the tint of his skin played no part in the equation.
> ...


 as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > Well if nothing else, an interesting comment to entertain. I especially like the "USA.INC." touch.
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2018)

Camp said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




coming from a troll who runs off from pesky facts what a traiters FDR and IKE were,talk about delusional. the truth hurts your feeling how i owbed you back then same as him. you are WAYYYYYY to easy to own on FDR' and Ikes  corruption shill same as him.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 29, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Me?


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 30, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, the alleged shooter put that on a youtube video and the owner of the channel contacted the FBI about it when it happened.....then the day of the shooting? They contacted the owner of the channel....SO, the FBI did not follow up on the lead....that is a fact and the tint of his skin played no part in the equation.
> ...




No, Cocksucker Joe, I didn't say it didn't' happen...what I am saying is that there was foreknowledge of it and let's just say that Cruz was "helped" much like whomever was playing the Paddock character in Vegas was "helped". HOLY shit, even Stevie Wonder could see through this load of bullshit...the kind of bullshit that you dine on like it was filet mignon courtesy of your beloved lamestream media daily. If they told you that the moon was made of blue cheese? You would sit back in your La-Z-Boy recliner and think about how good it would taste to have a finely cut piece on a Ritz cracker.

Chicago, commie stronghold? Google "Chicago, communist party" and let me know what you come up with.....

"Dale Smith, post: 19608933, member: 55673"]Here is a suggestion, if and when this corporate "gubermint" ever decides to do a total banning of guns? Put your ass out in front for a "door to door" confiscation.[/QUOTE]

No, I'll leave that to the professionals.  Just like when I need RATS exterminated, I call professionals.  The thing is, when America finally gets fed up with the 3% of you compensating for tiny dicks, most us us will cheer when the ATF frog-marches you out of the neighborhood"

First off, thank you for admitting that the ultimate goal of the fabian socialists (such as yourself) is total gun confiscation...we already knew it but you validated that. Secondly, you think only 3% of the population has a firearm? Once again you reveal your ignorance. Let's say that your home is invaded by armed thugs...do you think that by "dropping trou" and exposing your (snicker) "massive manhood"  that you are going to scare and cause gun welding thugs to scurry away? What they will do is call you a "queer" and rape your significant other in front of you and the best you can do is toss her/him a pillow so that they are more comfortable during the attack....afterwards, you can call 911 and file a report because when seconds matter, the POOOLICE are just minutes away...that is, if you can gain access to a phone.

Let me put this in simple language that even a simpleton like you can understand.....Americans that know the score will never surrender their God given right to protect themselves and their families regardless of how many limp-dicked, emasculated commie weepers (like you) shed teeny tiny tears due to Operation Gladio "deep state" psy-ops that you have been sucked in by. 

You are a butthurt pussy, Cocksucker Joe....and you are still waiting on your gonads to "drop"......it's a pipedream for pussies like yourself. I call it like I see it, Cocksucker Joe because I am cursed with this gift of honesty.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 30, 2018)

hjmick said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...




LOL! You can't spin what little David Hogg said..............


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 30, 2018)

High school kids are kicking every wingnut’s ass, and I’m loving it!  These "conservatives" have nothing to counter with except lies and attacks. On victims and survivors of a mad shooting. Pathetic.

Real Americans see  the mask slip and November is going to be a bloodbath.  Keep it up, deplorables!


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> High school kids are kicking every wingnut’s ass, and I’m loving it!  These "conservatives" have nothing to counter with except lies and attacks. On victims and survivors of a mad shooting. Pathetic.
> 
> Real Americans see  the mask slip and November is going to be a bloodbath.  Keep it up, deplorables!



Yeaaaaah, except little David Hogg peddled on his little bicycle for three miles so that he could enter the school before the (snicker) "police" arrived and while this "shooter" was running amok as three deputies and a mall cop like security guard hid like cowards....but let's ban guns because the authorities are only brave and bold when the odds are overwhelmingly in their favor....like when they can bust in an old lady growing a plant that resembles cannabis. Leftards are still stinging from the loss of the Hildebeast........ass thoroughly kicked. Any port in a storm, eh', pussyboy?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> so very true.this shill played dodgeball on the evidence of how the FBI AND ATF with the blessing of the clintons and janet reno murdered woemn and children



I didn't play any dodgeball.  THREE Investigations found the Davidians committed mass suicide.  One of them led by Republican John Danforth. 



LA RAM FAN said:


> plus defends the governments fairy tales of 9/11,



So all that stuff we saw happen on Live TV didn't happen?  



LA RAM FAN said:


> paid shill not worth the time or trouble same as wrongwinger and the other shill i was talking about.



But crazy conspiracy theorists are always entertaining, like you and Dale. 

You have to wonder why their brains are wired so backwards that they can't believe their own eyes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Yeaaaaah, except little David Hogg peddled on his little bicycle for three miles so that he could enter the school before the (snicker) "police" arrived and while this "shooter" was running amok as three deputies and a mall cop like security guard hid like cowards....



Except that's not what he said... but never mind.  He said he went home and peddled back after it was over.  Now, while I'm sure your 400 lbs ass would die of a heart attack peddling a bike more than a block, a teenage kid is usually fit enough to do that pretty easily 



Dale Smith said:


> but let's ban guns because the authorities are only brave and bold when the odds are overwhelmingly in their favor....like when they can bust in an old lady growing a plant that resembles cannabis



again, given that the tiny-pecker compensators never stop these incidents, kind of hard to get on the cops when they don't react fast enough. 



Dale Smith said:


> Leftards are still stinging from the loss of the Hildebeast........ass thoroughly kicked. Any port in a storm, eh', pussyboy?



She got 3 million more votes.  You can't rule in defiance of the will of the people forever, that's the thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I didn't say it didn't' happen...what I am saying is that there was foreknowledge of it and let's just say that Cruz was "helped" much like whomever was playing the Paddock character in Vegas was "helped". HOLY shit, even Stevie Wonder could see through this load of bullshit..



Except only crazy people see this with their special glasses.  Most of us see the obvious. In a country were crazy people can buy guns, a crazy person did something awful with a gun.  

Again, Occam's razor, buddy.  Occam's razor.  Simplest answer is usually the right one. 



Dale Smith said:


> Secondly, you think only 3% of the population has a firearm?



No, I think only 3% are gun fetishists who own 50% of the guns in this country.  the other 19% who own guns bought one gun once, stuck it in their closet and forgot about it.  They aren't the Gun Lobby's main market. much like the Liquor industry focuses their sales on the hard core alcoholics, the gun industry is focused on those 3% of nuts who need to have small arsenals in their houses because they think the gummit is out to get them. And these are always the guys who end up shooting up schools or theaters or concerts. 



Dale Smith said:


> Let's say that your home is invaded by armed thugs...do you think that by "dropping trou" and exposing your (snicker) "massive manhood" that you are going to scare and cause gun welding thugs to scurry away?



Um, no. Home invasions are actually pretty rare, so it's not something i worry about  However, a gun nut shooting up the neighborhood is something that concerns me.  That actually HAS happened in my neighborhood, when my next door neighbor shot into the parking lot of my condo complex before shooting himself. 



Dale Smith said:


> Americans that know the score will never surrender their God given right to protect themselves and their families regardless of how many limp-dicked, emasculated commie weepers (like you) shed teeny tiny tears due to Operation Gladio "deep state" psy-ops that you have been sucked in by.



BUt you realize, you are in the minority, right.  Most Americans don't own guns and don't want guns.  And a lot of the ones who do have no problem with sensible gun regulations to keep guns away from the Cruz and Paddocks of the world. 

Again, the crazy you spew here every day makes me realize how badly they need gun control.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



No, I'll leave that to the professionals.  Just like when I need RATS exterminated, I call professionals.  The thing is, when America finally gets fed up with the 3% of you compensating for tiny dicks, most us us will cheer when the ATF frog-marches you out of the neighborhood"

First off, thank you for admitting that the ultimate goal of the fabian socialists (such as yourself) is total gun confiscation...we already knew it but you validated that. Secondly, you think only 3% of the population has a firearm? Once again you reveal your ignorance. Let's say that your home is invaded by armed thugs...do you think that by "dropping trou" and exposing your (snicker) "massive manhood"  that you are going to scare and cause gun welding thugs to scurry away? What they will do is call you a "queer" and rape your significant other in front of you and the best you can do is toss her/him a pillow so that they are more comfortable during the attack....afterwards, you can call 911 and file a report because when seconds matter, the POOOLICE are just minutes away...that is, if you can gain access to a phone.

Let me put this in simple language that even a simpleton like you can understand.....Americans that know the score will never surrender their God given right to protect themselves and their families regardless of how many limp-dicked, emasculated commie weepers (like you) shed teeny tiny tears due to Operation Gladio "deep state" psy-ops that you have been sucked in by.

You are a butthurt pussy, Cocksucker Joe....and you are still waiting on your gonads to "drop"......it's a pipedream for pussies like yourself. I call it like I see it, Cocksucker Joe because I am cursed with this gift of honesty.

Hope this helps![/QUOTE]

dude WHY do you even feed the paid troll cocksucker Joe? as i said,he defended the actions of the FBI and ATF and clinton on waco despite the overwhelming proof they committed a crime that rivals anything stalin did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > High school kids are kicking every wingnut’s ass, and I’m loving it!  These "conservatives" have nothing to counter with except lies and attacks. On victims and survivors of a mad shooting. Pathetic.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> dude WHY do you even feed the paid troll cocksucker Joe? as i said,he defended the actions of the FBI and ATF and clinton on waco despite the overwhelming proof they committed a crime that rivals anything stalin did.



Sorry, ridding the world of pedophile cultists isn't a crime... it's a public service.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > so very true.this shill played dodgeball on the evidence of how the FBI AND ATF with the blessing of the clintons and janet reno murdered woemn and children
> ...



over at LEAST and that is a VERY VERY conservative number,with the help of them of course.we all OWNED your sad pathectic ass back then shill.  you have the wacky conspiracy THEORY that the davidians somehow started the fire even though the LIVE FILM FOOTGAGE "CLEARLY" showed the tank bulldozing the place shooting fire onto the compound with a flame thrower which backed up witness testimonys of the survivors that that was what they did.

give it up shill,your not brainwashing any of the truthers here with your lies they pay you for. when we pointed out those facts to you back then,this is what you did EVERYTIME-


your boss sure pays you big bucks for the egg you get on your face here everyday from people like me and dale.


you and your wacky conspiracy theories are the bomb.

oh and since you also believe in wacky unproven conspiracy THEORIES,while we are at it,this is the funniest conspiracy THEORY ever invented by mankind,yet you bow down on your knees and worship this theory of theirs just like the programmed gatekeeper you are.

One of the wilder stories circulating about Sept 11 (and one that has attracted something of a cult following amongst conspiracy buffs) is that it was carried out by 19 fanatical Arab hijackers, masterminded by an evil genius named Osama bin Laden, with no apparent motivation other than that they “hate our freedoms.”
Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories
Never a group of people to be bothered by facts, the perpetrators of this cartoon fantasy have constructed an elaborately woven web of delusions and unsubstantiated hearsay in order to promote this garbage across the Internet and the media to the extent that a number of otherwise rational people have actually fallen under its spell.

Normally I don't even bother debunking this kind of junk, but the effect that this paranoid myth is beginning to have requires a little rational analysis, in order to consign it to the same rubbish bin as all such silly conspiracy theories.

These crackpots even contend that the extremist Bush regime was caught unawares by the attacks, had no hand in organizing them and actually would have stopped them if it had been able. Blindly ignoring the stand down of the U.S. Air Force, the insider trading on airline stocks (linked to the CIA), the complicit behavior of Bush on the morning of the attacks, the controlled demolition of the WTC, the firing of a missile into the Pentagon and a host of other documented proofs that the Bush regime was behind the attacks, the conspiracy theorists stick doggedly to a silly story about 19 Arab hijackers somehow managing to commandeer four planes simultaneously and fly them around U.S. airspace for nearly two hours, crashing them into important buildings, without the U.S. intelligence services having any idea that it was coming, and without the Air Force knowing what to do.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2018)

Good Lord we know that no one wants to protest against gun violence is fo real...


----------



## sedwin (Mar 30, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...


Yes.  And how did you get the ability to post on an American blog all the way from Russia, comrade?  Incidentally, Trump's name for his pecker is "little David (Dennison) Hogwash.  Gee, how did you know that? lmao


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > dude WHY do you even feed the paid troll cocksucker Joe? as i said,he defended the actions of the FBI and ATF and clinton on waco despite the overwhelming proof they committed a crime that rivals anything stalin did.
> ...



Your boss sure sent you here to shit all over the floor after being owned again so soon.LOL here is a crying towel for you while you have to face your boss and tell him i owned your ass here in post# 68 and exposed you for the lying paid shill you are .

your boss must REALLY be getting frustrated now that he cant brainwash me with your lies he sends you here to post on waco and 9/11.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> over at LEAST and that is a VERY VERY conservative number,with the help of them of course.we all OWNED your sad pathectic ass back then shill. you have the wacky conspiracy THEORY that the davidians somehow started the fire even though the LIVE FILM FOOTGAGE "CLEARLY" showed the tank bulldozing the place shooting fire onto the compound with a flame thrower which backed up witness testimonys of the survivors that that was what they did.



Okay, the "Survivors" were the kind of people who stood by and watched while Koresh Molested their kids trying to create an army of Messiahs.  The only tragedy of Waco is that there WERE survivors.  



LA RAM FAN said:


> One of the wilder stories circulating about Sept 11 (and one that has attracted something of a cult following amongst conspiracy buffs) is that it was carried out by 19 fanatical Arab hijackers, masterminded by an evil genius named Osama bin Laden, with no apparent motivation other than that they “hate our freedoms.”



Except no one really believes that. 

They hate us because we starved hundreds of thousands of Iraqis, support the hated Zionist Entity and had troops occupying their holy land. And they were very clear that's why they did it.  



LA RAM FAN said:


> Normally I don't even bother debunking this kind of junk, but the effect that this paranoid myth is beginning to have requires a little rational analysis, in order to consign it to the same rubbish bin as all such silly conspiracy theories.



Nobody believes you nuts, that's the thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Your boss sure sent you here to shit all over the floor after being owned again so soon.LOL here is a crying towel for you while you have to face your boss and tell him i owned your ass here in post# 68 and exposed you for the lying paid shill you are



Just because you spewed out your crazy and reminded us all what an awful person you are, doesn't mean that much. 

We already knew you were crazy and an awful person.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > over at LEAST and that is a VERY VERY conservative number,with the help of them of course.we all OWNED your sad pathectic ass back then shill. you have the wacky conspiracy THEORY that the davidians somehow started the fire even though the LIVE FILM FOOTGAGE "CLEARLY" showed the tank bulldozing the place shooting fire onto the compound with a flame thrower which backed up witness testimonys of the survivors that that was what they did.
> ...



the nuts are you paid shills who keep playing dodgeball and keep denying how there were over A DOZEN besides myself on that thread that owned your ass on that  waco,cry to your handler shill,total FAIL as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Your boss sure sent you here to shit all over the floor after being owned again so soon.LOL here is a crying towel for you while you have to face your boss and tell him i owned your ass here in post# 68 and exposed you for the lying paid shill you are
> ...


crazy awful  person you are indeed shill,taking MONEY for propaganda,you will find out in the end when you go to hell you cant take your money with you though.

you indeed are crazy for sure posting a video that you will be the ONLY one watching.wow what psychotic nutcase you are.

you never watch the documented evidence on videos of waco and being the hypocrite you are,you want ME to watch some childish video of yours.what a fucking hypocrite indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




as always paid shill joe has NO ANSWERS for mu link on the wackiest conspiracy theory ever.LOL

next victem please step forward.i am done feeding this shill joe making his handlers happy for taking the bait.

paid shill franco was more fun to humiliate than joe was.franco at LEAST does not go into meltdown mode and throw childish temper tantrems in frustration of being taken to school by me.he just sticks to childiish one liners insults when he is losing an argument backed up against the wall with nowhere to run same as his fellow lover camp troll.


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 31, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say it didn't' happen...what I am saying is that there was foreknowledge of it and let's just say that Cruz was "helped" much like whomever was playing the Paddock character in Vegas was "helped". HOLY shit, even Stevie Wonder could see through this load of bullshit..
> ...



Three percent have 50 % of all gun ownership? Have you a link to prove that? It's in the best interest of this corporate entity that the masses be "disarmed". I know more than you, "slow joe".......a LOT more than you do.......


----------



## Dale Smith (Mar 31, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Little Joe Cocksucker is one of my many cyber bitches......owned "lock, stock and barrel".....


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the nuts are you paid shills who keep playing dodgeball and keep denying how there were over A DOZEN besides myself on that thread that owned your ass on that waco,cry to your handler shill,total FAIL as always.



Dude, David Koresh was a pedophile who fucked 11 year old girls.  

Even his own supporters admit that. 

Why you think ridding the planet of him was a crime is beyond me.  

But he offed himself, probably because he knows what they do to Chomos in prison.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Three percent have 50 % of all gun ownership? Have you a link to prove that? It's in the best interest of this corporate entity that the masses be "disarmed". I know more than you, "slow joe".......a LOT more than you do.......



Nearly Half Of Guns In U.S. Owned By 3 Percent Of Population, Study Finds

Just 3% of Americans own 50% of the country's guns

Gun inequality: US study charts rise of hardcore super owners

Americans own an estimated 265m guns, more than one gun for every American adult, according to the most definitive portrait of US gun ownership in two decades. But the new survey estimates that 133m of these guns are concentrated in the hands of just 3% of American adults – a group of super-owners who have amassed an average of 17 guns each.

The unpublished Harvard/Northeastern survey result summary, obtained exclusively by the Guardian and the Trace, estimates that America’s gun stock has increased by 70m guns since 1994. At the same time, the percentage of Americans who own guns decreased slightly from 25% to 22%.



LA RAM FAN said:


> as always paid shill joe has NO ANSWERS for mu link on the wackiest conspiracy theory ever.LOL



No, I just have a life, unlike you. 

A guy who defends a child molesting cult is beyond contemptable.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 31, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...




Dale, I didn't even know all of that, but I'm glad you are realizing what I've said for weeks, that something stinks to high heaven in this and many other shootings and just does not make sense unless you assume there is a conscious plan behind these events with the goal of turning people against guns and justifying taking them away.  And look, Walmart is even taking gun magazines off their shelves?! 

Your video above has DISAPPEARED from Youtube (along with at least one other).  Probably too much information.  This country is being taken over and run by two things:  fear and lawyers.


----------



## ranfunck (Mar 31, 2018)

You wont see this on cnn.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2018)

_*You wont see this on cnn.*_

Why would we want to?


----------



## cnm (Mar 31, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> How did little David "Scoops" Hogg find out that there was a shooting, bicycle three miles to the school and then enter it ahead of the police, find a school room to enter and then conduct interviews with scared students hiding in a closet while a "shooter" was running amok? Hmmmmmmmmmm?????


Probably because he was there at the time, left and returned. Batshit crazies run with a narrative from rightard sites and confuse themselves.

_*Student reporter interviews classmates hiding from gunman in Florida high school*

Student reporter interviews classmates hiding from gunman in Florida high school_​


----------



## JohnPrewett (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## JohnPrewett (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## cnm (Mar 31, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Dale, I didn't even know all of that, but I'm glad you are realizing what I've said for weeks, that something stinks to high heaven in this and many other shootings and just does not make sense unless you assume there is a conscious plan behind these events with the goal of turning people against guns and justifying taking them away.


One wouldn't believe it if one didn't read it. Amazing.


----------



## cnm (Mar 31, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


>


Student reporter interviews classmates hiding from gunman in Florida high school


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 31, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



yep,notice how he farted twice in a row after your last two posts same as how he has shit all over the floor in every single post on your thread?

this is a very common problem he has when he opens his mouth-


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> yep,notice how he farted twice in a row after your last two posts same as how he has shit all over the floor in every single post on your thread?



Well, it's easy to mock cocksuckers who mistreat small children and think pedophile cult leaders are "heroes".


----------



## ranfunck (Mar 31, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Why would we want to?


That is wright you wouldn't doesn't fit you commie agenda.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 31, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would we want to?
> ...



He cant come to grips with reality that at LEAST over a half dozen people BESIDES myself owned his ass on a waco thread and took his ass to school that the FBI,ATF with the blessing of reno and clinton started the fires and murdered women and children plus how he has always been owned on 9/11 being an inside job.lol

after the half dozen people owned his ass on the waco thread,this is how he approached his handler after the ass beatings he suffered and demanded a payraise after that.





as i said before,he has a farting problem.

one of several paid shills that has penetrated this forum and has made my ignore list now grow larger.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> OP--Totally discredited, conspiracy Nut Job. Seriously, the impossibilities You dupes go for...


I understand that those HS students are responsible for our chem trails, Miss Daley Whaley.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 31, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...



yeah youtube fr sure does not believe in free speech,they are slowly taking away videos that expose government corruption and facebook disables your account as well. man we for sure in communist russia and they have enlisted communist shill joe to shit all over in the forums.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Did people die at Parkland?  Yes 17 to be exact.
> Are the libs shamelessly using these deaths to propel their agenda? Yes
> Are the libs shamelessly using the kid for their agenda? Yes
> What is their agenda?  To outlaw all guns by whatever means possible.


And the NRA and gun manufacturers are making $$$ as they do with each mass shooting...peddling fear.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 31, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Did people die at Parkland?  Yes 17 to be exact.
> Are the libs shamelessly using these deaths to propel their agenda? Yes
> Are the libs shamelessly using the kid for their agenda? Yes
> What is their agenda?  To outlaw all guns by whatever means possible.


What a crock of $hit...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2018)

miketx said:


> View attachment 185043


Yes...the NRA loves mass shootings...that's when they can scare weak minded people into fearing for their guns.....send money, y'all.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, the rest of us are tired of watching kids get rolled out in body bags so you can get to 'Valhalla".
> ...


Ah....you mean the NRA.  They profit greatly after these kinds of shootings.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 31, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


It is always refreshingly amusing to watch people try to convince themselves that they are smarter than anyone else around them....as they simply prove the opposite.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 31, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> _*You wont see this on cnn.*_
> Why would we want to?



Bec*A*u*S*e like the kid *S*aid, he *W*asn't even *I*nvited to s*PE*ak at his own school's march!  idiot opinions like yours only survive and get air time at all by silencing the voices of better people who disagree with you and want to air some common sense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> He cant come to grips with reality that at LEAST over a half dozen people BESIDES myself owned his ass on a waco thread and took his ass to school that the FBI,ATF with the blessing of reno and clinton started the fires and murdered women and children



Guy, nobody started those fires but your Chomo Hero, David Koresh. (His real name was Vernon Howell, but never mind.) 

Not sure why you want to make a Chomo into a victim, but that's your issue, not mine. 



toobfreak said:


> Bec*A*u*S*e like the kid *S*aid, he *W*asn't even *I*nvited to s*PE*ak at his own school's march! idiot opinions like yours only survive and get air time at all by silencing the voices of better people who disagree with you and want to air some common sense.



Because no one wanted to hear his NRA talking points. 



ranfunck said:


> That is wright you wouldn't doesn't fit you commie agenda.



Naw, we just get flooded with Paid NRA talking points all the time.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 31, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > He cant come to grips with reality that at LEAST over a half dozen people BESIDES myself owned his ass on a waco thread and took his ass to school that the FBI,ATF with the blessing of reno and clinton started the fires and murdered women and children
> ...



Hey Joe------  where's that list of people the NRA has bullied?  Still waiting.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Hey Joe------ where's that list of people the NRA has bullied? Still waiting.



115th United States Congress - Ballotpedia


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 1, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...



After the name he called me for a Spelling mistake, I keep thinking of this tiny man, maybe hen pecked, who gets his jollies out of going off at people he does not know to make himself feel better.

Understand,I am fairly new here, but first impressions still hold true.


----------



## Camp (Apr 1, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Some very horrible people come here. Some of the worst you will find on the internet. Ugly Americans. We have a thread running right now defending a pedophile on the Board of the NRA.


----------



## MaryAnne11 (Apr 1, 2018)

Camp said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...




I found that out pretty quickly. But not to worry, I have posted with worse.

I just look at the source. I think it is just because they know others speak truth.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 1, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> You wont see this on cnn.




 The big baby should organize his own march if he wants to speak.


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 1, 2018)

MaryAnne11 said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


He is a very small man indeed


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 1, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> The big baby should organize his own march if he wants to speak.


You cant be that stupid, well maybe you are your a fucking gun grabber. You do know little Hitler hogwash did not organize the propaganda spree he has been on.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> You cant be that stupid, well maybe you are your a fucking gun grabber. You do know little Hitler hogwash did not organize the propaganda spree he has been on.



Wow, these kids really have you freaked out don't they?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > He cant come to grips with reality that at LEAST over a half dozen people BESIDES myself owned his ass on a waco thread and took his ass to school that the FBI,ATF with the blessing of reno and clinton started the fires and murdered women and children
> ...


Koresh and his people may or may not have started the fires. The evidence is not conclusive but we DO know that the federal government lied several times in that whole incident and they were responsible for creating the situation.

The fact that they attacked him made him a victim.

Yes NRA talking points are factual and logical and most people agree with them and want to hear them. You simply wish to ignore anything contrary to your ideology


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe------ where's that list of people the NRA has bullied? Still waiting.
> ...


So lobbying is bullying now?

Is it bullying when NOW or the NAACP lobbies congress?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 1, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Start with all the HS kids in #Enough


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 1, 2018)

bodecea said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Sorry wrong those kids are not being bullyied they ARE the bullies and are being called out on it.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe------ where's that list of people the NRA has bullied? Still waiting.
> ...



Hey Joe------ where's that list of people the NRA has bullied?  That's just a list of the Congress.  I don't see any list or documentation there for "bullying."  So how do you know?  Clairvoyant?  I tiny little elf came and told you?  I want to see the facts to back up the claims.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Koresh and his people may or may not have started the fires. The evidence is not conclusive but we DO know that the federal government lied several times in that whole incident and they were responsible for creating the situation.
> 
> The fact that they attacked him made him a victim.



um. No. they were there serving a valid warrant signed by a federal judge.  His response was to kill four ATF agents. Koresh created the situation by fighting instead of complying.  

Now, the ATF made a lot of mistakes, so did the FBI, but probably because they had little or no experience dealing with doomsday cults.  



Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes NRA talking points are factual and logical and most people agree with them and want to hear them. You simply wish to ignore anything contrary to your ideology



Except most of have gotten tired of hearing the same shit from you clowns every time your NRA Member of the Month leaves a pile of bodies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Hey Joe------ where's that list of people the NRA has bullied? That's just a list of the Congress. I don't see any list or documentation there for "bullying." So how do you know? Clairvoyant? I tiny little elf came and told you? I want to see the facts to back up the claims.



Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 1, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The big baby should organize his own march if he wants to speak.
> ...




I'm sure he didn't personally take care of every detail, but what's your point? Does the NRA let opposing views speak at their rallies?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe------ where's that list of people the NRA has bullied? That's just a list of the Congress. I don't see any list or documentation there for "bullying." So how do you know? Clairvoyant? I tiny little elf came and told you? I want to see the facts to back up the claims.
> ...



I must be for ever thinking one of you Libs would ever back up your brash, wild, crazy accusations with any sort of objective, supporting documentation.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Koresh and his people may or may not have started the fires. The evidence is not conclusive but we DO know that the federal government lied several times in that whole incident and they were responsible for creating the situation.
> ...


Wrong

You obviously know little of the history of that event. The FBI served no warrant at all the ATF did and yes it was a legal and legitimate warrant but the evidence is strong that the ATF opened fire first which is NOT legal. IF law enforcement shoots first than citizens are empowered by laws to defend themselves even IF there is a legal warrant.

The FBI came in later and the fire vroke out weeks later under their oversight.

Koresh made the situation worse by not giving up after the ATF withdrew but his people were not wrong in resisting.

The ATF and FBI did more than make mistakes they lied to cover their own misteps and that is proven fact. Further there was never any conclusive evidence of the fire being started by the FBI or the cult members.

SOrry but your claim about NRA members is a lie.

I dare you to offer one example of an NRA member shooting up a school

The talking points are true and quite accurate. Sure you can be tired of them and ignore them but that is just your cowardice at work


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe------ where's that list of people the NRA has bullied? That's just a list of the Congress. I don't see any list or documentation there for "bullying." So how do you know? Clairvoyant? I tiny little elf came and told you? I want to see the facts to back up the claims.
> ...


No you must be as you cannot name anyone they have bullied.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Koresh and his people may or may not have started the fires. The evidence is not conclusive but we DO know that the federal government lied several times in that whole incident and they were responsible for creating the situation.
> ...


 

Great job at exposing your stupidity and especially as it pertains to what happened at Waco,...but you will defend your beloved corporate "gubermint" at all costs and would fall to your knees and perform fellatio if told to do so. You are not much of a man..... but then again? You are a democrat.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 2, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> I'm sure he didn't personally take care of every detail, but what's your point?



Lets just say he didn't take care of any thing but studding his script and pissing himself.
Do you know what is evolved in setting up a rally like that? No I don't think so it takes months to get a permit in DC just to hold a rally I wonder how he/they new months in advance there was going to be a shooting.
It is so clear even a fucking moron like you should get it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 2, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he didn't personally take care of every detail, but what's your point?
> ...



So now the tinfoil hat comes out. You think the rally was set up before the mass shooting? Really? That's just nuts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You obviously know little of the history of that event. The FBI served no warrant at all the ATF did and yes it was a legal and legitimate warrant but the evidence is strong that the ATF opened fire first which is NOT legal. IF law enforcement shoots first than citizens are empowered by laws to defend themselves even IF there is a legal warrant.



I didn't say the FBI served a warrant. Once Federal Agents were killed, the FBI had jurisdiction. 

Also, Law Enforcement officers are given wide latitude to shoot first if they think they are in danger. 

A building full of Doomsday cultists with assault weapons... yeah I think they had every reason to be nervous 



Soupnazi630 said:


> Koresh made the situation worse by not giving up after the ATF withdrew but his people were not wrong in resisting.



No, actually, they were.  They were harboring fugitives at that point.  



Soupnazi630 said:


> The ATF and FBI did more than make mistakes they lied to cover their own misteps and that is proven fact. Further there was never any conclusive evidence of the fire being started by the FBI or the cult members.



There were three separate investigations, all of which concluded the Davidians started the fires themselves.  



Soupnazi630 said:


> I dare you to offer one example of an NRA member shooting up a school


 Okay. 

Lanza, mom had NRA certificates

_*Reuters reported that according to documents released on Thursday, police discovered NRA certificates in the name of Lanza and his mother, Nancy Lanza — whom he killed before starting the shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School. The two reportedly frequented gun ranges together as Adam Lanza was growing up.*_


You can sit down and shut the fuck up now.  Thanks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Great job at exposing your stupidity and especially as it pertains to what happened at Waco,...but you will defend your beloved corporate "gubermint" at all costs and would fall to your knees and perform fellatio if told to do so. You are not much of a man..... but then again? You are a democrat.



The only thing they did wrong at WACO was not double-tapping the surviving cult zombies... 

Only weirdos would support a cult that stockpiled weapons and offered their children up to their fake messiah.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Apr 2, 2018)

Not surprising some still insist the government was the 'good guy' regarding the Waco mass murder.  After all, there are still dunces that think LHOswald killed JFK and who still think the planes took down the twin towers and building 7 and hit the Pentegon.    Still dunces that think one man Pollard killed all those people at Vegas.  Still dunces that deny a 'false flag' ever happened.   
Still people so brain dead they think USA was right-justified in sending military into Korea, Vietnam and Middle East .... 

Freeeeking government shills


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 2, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Yawn... an AR-15 is designed to shoot a lot of bullets quickly...
> 
> It's a machine gun.
> 
> ...


LoLing @ "shone". That's rich!



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > You obviously know little of the history of that event. The FBI served no warrant at all the ATF did and yes it was a legal and legitimate warrant but the evidence is strong that the ATF opened fire first which is NOT legal. IF law enforcement shoots first than citizens are empowered by laws to defend themselves even IF there is a legal warrant.
> ...



Wrong and you are lying several times over.

You said the cult members started the fire. I said the evidence is inconclusive and the FBI may or may not have started it. You then stated that THEY ( the FBI ) were serving a valid warrant so yes you absolutely DID say that you idiot.

No they are not given wide latitude at all the threat has to be reasonable not just nervousness as you imply.

The cultists were harboring fugitives when they refused to surrender but when the ATF attacked they had every reason to defend themselves and it is legal to do so.

 You are wrong about the investigations sorry.

NRA certificates are NOT given strictly to members, In fact Lanza was NOT an NRA member you lose and are proven wrong now try again,.

Name one NRA member who has shot up a school and no I will not shut up I will correct your stupidity every time so answer the question


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 2, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Not surprising some still insist the government was the 'good guy' regarding the Waco mass murder.  After all, there are still dunces that think LHOswald killed JFK and who still think the planes took down the twin towers and building 7 and hit the Pentegon.    Still dunces that think one man Pollard killed all those people at Vegas.  Still dunces that deny a 'false flag' ever happened.
> Still people so brain dead they think USA was right-justified in sending military into Korea, Vietnam and Middle East ....
> 
> Freeeeking government shills


All unrelated.

Oswald shot JFK alone.You cannot challenge or refute that with evidence.

Yes planes were used on 911 and nothing else. You cannot challenge or refute that with evidence.

And yes the government carries a great deal of blame for Waco, 

There is no such thing as a government shill and the accusation of others being one is proof positive you are incapable of proving a theory.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Great job at exposing your stupidity and especially as it pertains to what happened at Waco,...but you will defend your beloved corporate "gubermint" at all costs and would fall to your knees and perform fellatio if told to do so. You are not much of a man..... but then again? You are a democrat.
> ...


It is legal to be a wierdo


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Not surprising some still insist the government was the 'good guy' regarding the Waco mass murder. After all, there are still dunces that think LHOswald killed JFK and who still think the planes took down the twin towers and building 7 and hit the Pentegon. Still dunces that think one man Pollard killed all those people at Vegas. Still dunces that deny a 'false flag' ever happened.
> Still people so brain dead they think USA was right-justified in sending military into Korea, Vietnam and Middle East ....
> 
> Freeeeking government shills



Wow, you are crazy. You see, I thought you were just like an anti-Catholic bigot who read too many Chick Tracks, but it looks like you ordered from the whole crazy menu.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong and you are lying several times over.
> 
> You said the cult members started the fire. I said the evidence is inconclusive and the FBI may or may not have started it. You then stated that THEY ( the FBI ) were serving a valid warrant so yes you absolutely DID say that you idiot.



Um, no, the evidence is very conclusive that the Davidians started the fire.  THREE INVESTIGATIONS, including one by John Danforth, a Republican.  



Soupnazi630 said:


> No they are not given wide latitude at all the threat has to be reasonable not just nervousness as you imply.
> 
> The cultists were harboring fugitives when they refused to surrender but when the ATF attacked they had every reason to defend themselves and it is legal to do so.



Um, no, they really didn't.  That's why some of them are STILL in jail.  



Soupnazi630 said:


> You are wrong about the investigations sorry.



Nope. I'm not.  

File:Danforthreport-summary.pdf - Wikisource, the free online library



Soupnazi630 said:


> NRA certificates are NOT given strictly to members, In fact Lanza was NOT an NRA member you lose and are proven wrong now try again,.
> 
> Name one NRA member who has shot up a school and no I will not shut up I will correct your stupidity every time so answer the question



Come on, you got nailed, Lanza was one of yours.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong and you are lying several times over.
> ...


Wrong I proved you a liar lanza was NOT an NRA member period.

NRA Confirms Adam Lanza, Nancy Lanza Were Not Members, Despite Certificates | HuffPost


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong and you are lying several times over.
> ...


John Danforth was not a qualified investigator the evidence is NOT conclusive.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Apr 3, 2018)

*The significance of the Pope.*  
Now we are close to the end of the *Pope-Globalist* versus *Trump-Nationalist *conflict.   
As said in the _NY Times,_ *“Pope Francis has become the flag-bearer of the global anti-Trump resistance*”   

Opinion | Is the Pope the Anti-Trump?

The _NYTimes _ “Is the Pope the anti-Trump ?” article was provoked by the “*Pope Francis Is the Anti-Trump*” claim made a month earlier                                                                    by long time well respected RC writer James Carroll in the _New Yorker_  

Pope Francis Is the Anti-Trump 

Trump has been set up so that the fall of Trump (and all deemed allied with Trump) will mean the fall of “sovereign” USA. 
Those who think the Pope insignificant say such as  “nobody pays attention to what the Pope says.”   
It’s true that the world’s common shmucks pay little or no attention to what the Pope says.   
However the world’s elites and the elites of the Globalist cabal pay careful attention to what the Pope says.  
The Pope is the central kingpin of Satan’s earthly kingdoms.    The kingpin of the world’s ‘elites’ and aristocracies.  
The palace of the Pope has only a few (hundred or so) live-in citizens,  yet some 80 nations send full rank ambassadors to the Vatican. 

For many decades, in many encyclicals,  Pope’s have supported the creation of a One World Government.   
Indeed most people pay no attention to papal encyclicals,…    but the ‘elites’ do pay attention. 
Globalist minions have infiltrated all the world’s governments.    In 1991, 
America was shown the Globalist clout in Washington DC  when former CIA head, POTUS GWBush openly revealed he was a Globalist.

  *www.mosquitonet.com/~prewett/* 

A few people noticed Bush’s revelation, but most paid no attention.  
Few notice or believe the inordinate influence the Vatican has on all branches of the US government, including the CIA and FBI.    
And the Vatican is forever covertly promulgating the “blame all evil on the Jews” claim.   

The Pope, far more than any other single man, is responsible for the ongoing Muslim-African invasion (under guise of migration) of Europe. 
The Pope is the kingpin of Satan’s Globalist cabal that is in the process of bringing down all the “sovereign” nations 
so as to make way for their decades old project of bringing into being the cashless One World Government the Beast will rule for 3.5 years.

The Vatican Calls for World Government

Pope Francis calls for a new system of global government to tackle climate change


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong I proved you a liar lanza was NOT an NRA member period.
> 
> NRA Confirms Adam Lanza, Nancy Lanza Were Not Members, Despite Certificates | HuffPost



I'm sure the shredders at NRA headquarters were working overtime after Sandy Hook. 

"FUCK IT, Shred all the 'L's'!"  

But Crazy Adam and his Crazy Momma had NRA certificates.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> John Danforth was not a qualified investigator the evidence is NOT conclusive.



the people working for him were... and they all came to the same conclusion. 

The Davidians did the world a favor and offed themselves.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2018)

no


Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




notice that there were 2 farts in a row from both  the shills nazi agent and joey troll after your post dale?

FOUR farts in a row between them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


> Not surprising some still insist the government was the 'good guy' regarding the Waco mass murder.  After all, there are still dunces that think LHOswald killed JFK and who still think the planes took down the twin towers and building 7 and hit the Pentegon.    Still dunces that think one man Pollard killed all those people at Vegas.  Still dunces that deny a 'false flag' ever happened.
> Still people so brain dead they think USA was right-justified in sending military into Korea, Vietnam and Middle East ....
> 
> Freeeeking government shills



yep nazi shill does ANYTHING to get peoples attention he is so desperate for it to get people to try and doubt themselves and listen to his babble that oswald shot JFK. same as joe suffered a huge ass beating from at least a half dozen people like myself on waco and cried about it he has suffered ass beatings over it for years and talks to himself all thew time when people put him on ignore he is so desperate for attention on it. they sure get paid big bucks for their constant ass beatings they suffer here everyday.LOL


----------



## Borillar (Apr 3, 2018)

J.E.D said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...


Ixnay on the ottenray...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong I proved you a liar lanza was NOT an NRA member period.
> ...


And what you keep ignoring is the fact that a certificate does NOT = to membership.

The rest of your post is just stupid speculation


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > John Danforth was not a qualified investigator the evidence is NOT conclusive.
> ...


No they were not qualified fire investigators period.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 3, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


>


That’s not David Hogg’s father. His father is retired FBI.

Looks like USMB is importing fucking idiots from Thailand.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 3, 2018)

NRA is already blaming YouTube employees for getting shot today.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 4, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> NRA is already blaming YouTube employees for getting shot today.


Citation needed


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong I proved you a liar lanza was NOT an NRA member period.
> ...



You mean "Sandy Hoax"? There is no record of Nancy Lanza taking Adam Lanza to a shooting range within 50 miles of Newtown.......you lose.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > John Danforth was not a qualified investigator the evidence is NOT conclusive.
> ...



All the Branch Davidians were dead before the fire...gunshot wounds had to be covered up thus the need to set the building on fire. The Branch Davidians had weapons and bullets but yet you and "da gubermint" claim that they picked the most painful way there is to die by setting themselves on fire? You are an idiot of the highest order. The TV video plainly shows that the fire was started from the outside of the compound.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> You mean "Sandy Hoax"? There is no record of Nancy Lanza taking Adam Lanza to a shooting range within 50 miles of Newtown.......you lose.



Gun ranges keep records? 

Again, did you think that any gun range was going to admit they were there with 26 families ready to sue? 



Dale Smith said:


> All the Branch Davidians were dead before the fire...gunshot wounds had to be covered up thus the need to set the building on fire. The Branch Davidians had weapons and bullets but yet you and "da gubermint" claim that they picked the most painful way there is to die by setting themselves on fire? You are an idiot of the highest order. The TV video plainly shows that the fire was started from the outside of the compound.



Sure it does, buddy. It started at three different places when these zombies were still shooting at the FBI. 

Seriously, Bud, do you spend all day doubling up on the crazy?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > You mean "Sandy Hoax"? There is no record of Nancy Lanza taking Adam Lanza to a shooting range within 50 miles of Newtown.......you lose.
> ...



Yes they do keep records for many reasons. You do not get to shoot on a range unless they know who you are and they keep a record. Sorry massive fail for you.

The FBI was shooting at them as well although they lied and denied doing so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes they do keep records for many reasons. You do not get to shoot on a range unless they know who you are and they keep a record. Sorry massive fail for you.
> 
> The FBI was shooting at them as well although they lied and denied doing so.



The FBI never denied that gunfire was exchanged...  

But most of the creepy cultists burned themselves alive... and good riddance. 

Again, do you really think any gun range was going to admit that they were the gun range of Mrs. Lanza?  

the woman was armed like the Zombies were coming... you don't think the gun ranges knew her well?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they do keep records for many reasons. You do not get to shoot on a range unless they know who you are and they keep a record. Sorry massive fail for you.
> ...


The FBI did indeed deny that very thing and stated they fired no weapons.

Your questions is simply based on your ignorance and bias. It is not logical or reasonable.

So since you failed massively the last time do can you name an NRA member who has committed a mass shooting?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Great job at exposing your stupidity and especially as it pertains to what happened at Waco,...but you will defend your beloved corporate "gubermint" at all costs and would fall to your knees and perform fellatio if told to do so. You are not much of a man..... but then again? You are a democrat.
> ...


This post does in fact prove several things.

Like most gun control nuts you are not against guns or shooting or massmurder. You actually openly advocate mass murder and mass shootings so long as it is people you do not like being shot by the government,

Remember this the next time you whine about a mass shooting. You are a hypocrite who wants such murder to take place but only on your terms.

You ARE pro gun and pro gun violence to solve problems.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> So since you failed massively the last time do can you name an NRA member who has committed a mass shooting?



I told you, Adam Lanza.  The NRA's Acheiver of the Year for 2013.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > So since you failed massively the last time do can you name an NRA member who has committed a mass shooting?
> ...



You were proven wrong on that one and proven irrefutably and beyond question.

Now name an NRA member who has been a mass shooter


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > You mean "Sandy Hoax"? There is no record of Nancy Lanza taking Adam Lanza to a shooting range within 50 miles of Newtown.......you lose.
> ...



Time for you to be "red-pilled", Joe...........


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > You mean "Sandy Hoax"? There is no record of Nancy Lanza taking Adam Lanza to a shooting range within 50 miles of Newtown.......you lose.
> ...



Gun ranges keep records of those that use their facilities...I know that I have to sign in and give all my information INCLUDING  DL and verifiable ID........you lose yet again on this one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You were proven wrong on that one and proven irrefutably and beyond question.



No, I wasn't.   

He had a certificate from the NRA.  



Dale Smith said:


> Time for you to be "red-pilled", Joe...........



Dude, life's too short to watch your crazy.  The Davidians offed themselves because their fake messiah found out what they do to Chomos in the big house.  



Dale Smith said:


> Gun ranges keep records of those that use their facilities...I know that I have to sign in and give all my information INCLUDING DL and verifiable ID........you lose yet again on this one.



1) Did you do that CT or FL? 
2) I promise you, if they did, the range owners probably shredded the records. 
3) Oh, wait, looks like she did take Little Crazy Adam to a gun range. 

School Shooter and Mother Visited Gun Ranges


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > You were proven wrong on that one and proven irrefutably and beyond question.
> ...


Yes you were proven wrong and absolutely proven wrong.

A certificate does NOT equal membership.

Now name an NRA member of the NRA who has been a mass shooter.

Yes you have to provide identification to use a range. You are not informed about who does what.

Now sincxe you have been proven wrong and a fool name a member


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Now name an NRA member of the NRA who has been a mass shooter.



Adam Lanza. We're done. 



Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes you have to provide identification to use a range. You are not informed about who does what.



And we all know they totally keep that information.  

Wait, we already know his mom used a bunch of ranges, and she brought him along.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 7, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Now name an NRA member of the NRA who has been a mass shooter.
> ...


No we are not done.

It is proven you are lying and you know you are.

Lanza was not a member of the NRA now stop repeating a proven lie and answer the question.
Name an NRA member who was a mass shooter.

Yes they keep that information and no one asked if he used a range I asked you to name an NRA member who was a mass shooter.

Do so and stop lying like a coward


----------



## bodecea (Apr 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You think the NRA gives out their membership rolls?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Irrelevant.

The mass media which is massively left wing hates the NRA and always looks for membership. IF it is there they will find it but they never have


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lanza was not a member of the NRA now stop repeating a proven lie and answer the question.



He had a big old certificate.  He was a member. 

Done. 



Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes they keep that information and no one asked if he used a range



So she brought here autistic child with a fascination with guns to a gun range and didn't let him shoot?  That actually kind of sounds like she was a sadist.  No wonder he shot her!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 7, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lanza was not a member of the NRA now stop repeating a proven lie and answer the question.
> ...


We are not done.

A certificate is not a membership.

Name an NRA member who was a mass shooter and stop lying,


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> We are not done.



Yes, we are.... I'm just mocking your OCD at this point.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 7, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > We are not done.
> ...


No you are being outed as a proven liar.

You cannot name an NRA member who was an active shooter but you did lie about it and got caught.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 7, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lanza was not a member of the NRA now stop repeating a proven lie and answer the question.
> ...



Little Joe, the Stamford Examiner reported that the longtime director of a popular shooting range near Newtown said there is no record that Adam ever attended their facility AND agents from the ATF didn't find his name on any of the facility's sign-in sheets.


Since you are too gutless to peruse the 30 minute video proving that your beloved "gubermint" fired on the Branch Davidians first, perhaps you will look at this pic....









Look at the gaming gear in Lanza's bedroom. It's all too old to be used by a kid in 2012-13. The Xbox 360 is from 2005....notice the cathode ray tube TV.....not exactly the "gaming gear" that a doting mother would give to her protected son, no? No wonder that they had the house bulldozed. You lose this argument as usual.


JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > You mean "Sandy Hoax"? There is no record of Nancy Lanza taking Adam Lanza to a shooting range within 50 miles of Newtown.......you lose.
> ...




Little Joe, the Stamford Examiner reported that the longtime director of a popular shooting range near Newtown said there is no record that Adam ever attended their facility AND agents from the ATF didn't find his name on any of the facility's sign-in sheets.


Since you are too gutless to peruse the 30 minute video proving that your beloved "gubermint" fired on the Branch Davidians first, perhaps you will look at this pic.... 




 




Look at the gaming gear in Lanza's bedroom. It's all too old to be used by a kid in 2012-13. The Xbox 360 is from 2005....notice the cathode ray tube TV.....not exactly the "gaming gear" that a doting mother would give to her protected son, no? No wonder that they had the house bulldozed. You lose this argument as usual.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Little Joe, the Stamford Examiner reported that the longtime director of a popular shooting range near Newtown said there is no record that Adam ever attended their facility AND agents from the ATF didn't find his name on any of the facility's sign-in sheets.



So that was the only shooting range? 

Three shooting ranges frequented by the Sandy Hook shooter

Another witness interview identifies a second shooting range visited by Adam and Nancy: Wooster Mountain Shooting Range, in roughly 2010, where he witnessed Adam Lanza shooting the AR-15 Bushmaster as well as what he believed to be the Glock Model 19 (both of the weapons fired at Sandy Hook Elementary two years later). The unidentified witness also recalls teaching Adam Lanza how best to operate the AR-15:

A third shooting range is identified in files from October 2013, as investigators were wrapping up the report, as Shooter’s Indoor Pistol Range:



Dale Smith said:


> Look at the gaming gear in Lanza's bedroom. It's all too old to be used by a kid in 2012-13. The Xbox 360 is from 2005....notice the cathode ray tube TV.....not exactly the "gaming gear" that a doting mother would give to her protected son, no? No wonder that they had the house bulldozed. You lose this argument as usual.



Your argument is that his mother didn't buy a flat screen and the latest equipment for him?  Seriously?  

I mean, I know that you have the latest in your "boy-cave", but that doesn't mean everyone does.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Little Joe, the Stamford Examiner reported that the longtime director of a popular shooting range near Newtown said there is no record that Adam ever attended their facility AND agents from the ATF didn't find his name on any of the facility's sign-in sheets.
> ...




Ah yes! And there is a sign in sheet proving this????? Amazing how the crisis actors where seen at the firehouse and the school before the window was ever busted. The holes in the Sandy Hoax event are HUGE and so much to the point that former military and CIA assets like Field McConnell, Kevin Shipp, Steve Pieczenik, Cody Snodgras, etc, etc also concur that Sandy Hoax was total bullshit. Funny how the Sandy Hoax "parents" that sued for Nancy Lanza's estate immediately had it bulldozed instead of selling that asset since they have been so money hungry......think it might have to do with the fact that someone might buy it and allow people in to do forensics showing that Adam Lanza's DNA wasn't anywhere to be found? 

As far as your contention that the alleged Adam Lanza's outdated gaming system isn't noteworthy? Then why was there a shooting game photographed that wouldn't play on his outdated X-Box360?

Face it, Joe....you and a great many Americans got played for chumps.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Ah yes! And there is a sign in sheet proving this????? Amazing how the crisis actors where seen at the firehouse....



Dude, life is too short to rehash all your crazy. 



Dale Smith said:


> As far as your contention that the alleged Adam Lanza's outdated gaming system isn't noteworthy? Then why was there a shooting game photographed that wouldn't play on his outdated X-Box360?



Guy, how do you know that's the only gaming system he had? Or that it was really outdated.  

Look, you can go all day with your crazy, or whatever shit you heard on Alex Jones, but life's too fucking short.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Who gives a shit?  Even if your delusional "theory" was true?  They were criminals and pedophiles.  It was their choice.  They had a hell of a lot more choice in their fate than Philando Castile or Tamir Rice, a 12 year old boy playing with a toy gun in the park.  I played with toy guns as a boy.  I'm sure you did, too.  He looked like a nice kid.


----------



## Reasonable (Apr 9, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...


Just like your PizzaGate laugher your OP is chocked full of lies. 
I see David and the other Parkland students having such an immense impact on the country scares the shit out of you.


----------



## Reasonable (Apr 9, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Did people die at Parkland?  Yes 17 to be exact.
> ...


Which liberal signed a bill permitting mentally ill to buy guns? 
Oh... that was trump but you’re too much a lying POS to admit it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 9, 2018)

Ruby Ridge was but a symptom.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 10, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 187137
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> ...



When you let a bunch of 17-year-old children without any life experiences write the narrative you know you are fucking stupid


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes! And there is a sign in sheet proving this????? Amazing how the crisis actors where seen at the firehouse....
> ...



Here is the thing, Joe....I don't need to touch shit, step in it or get an up close and personal view of shit to know when shit is shit...it has a stench about it that is unique unto itself. Alex Jones has exactly what to do with Sandy Hoax exactly? You are handicapped by a lack of intellectual curiosity that blindly believes the narratives spewed to you by the corporate Operation Mockingbird media..


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 10, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 187137
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> ...





Pizzagate is real...a hacker got into the secured Comet Ping Pong and Pizza server and found that it is selling child porn and snuff films. It is connected to eight other servers some of which are in the U.S and the others are in Europe and they accept bitcoin to download them. Recall how James "the pedo faggot" Alefantis was interviewed after the (snicker) "lone gunman" came into the establishment and fired one shot that hit the hard drive of his server after D.C detective Marcus Stevens was notified of this?

BTW, little David Hogwash has been the best friend of the gun sellers and as usual, this foreknowledge event has only proven what many of us already knew and suspected ....which is the repeal of the 2nd amendment but it has backfired in a major way....it ain't gonna happen, "comrade".


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 10, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Wrong, consider the source of the "pedophile" allegations. Scroll back through the thread where I answer Joe's posts.....children were shot by your beloved "gubermint" while the majority of the press was kept a mile away and those that survived the shootings were burned alive. You haven't the slightest clue.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> When you let a bunch of 17-year-old children without any life experiences write the narrative you know you are fucking stupid



Being in a school shot up by a madman who was able to get gun because we let the gun industry write the laws isn't a "life experience"? 

Here's the real problem.  There is no excuse for someone like Nikolas Cruz to have bought an AR-15, a weapon designed for the battlefields of the Vietnam War, yet he was able to buy one and murder 17 people.  

When these kids say, "That's messed up, bro!" the usual stuff about some guy in a powdered wig not being able to write a militia amendment clearly doesn't fly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Here is the thing, Joe....I don't need to touch shit, step in it or get an up close and personal view of shit to know when shit is shit...it has a stench about it that is unique unto itself. Alex Jones has exactly what to do with Sandy Hoax exactly? You are handicapped by a lack of intellectual curiosity that blindly believes the narratives spewed to you by the corporate Operation Mockingbird media.



NO, guy, the problem is you are an evil cocksucker who blames the failures of his miserable and sad life on a vast conspiracy. 

You have to believe that either  - 

1) A crazy person was able to get a gun and shoot people. 

or 

2) A government staged an event that was originally supposed to be a drill, but people thought it was real, and they said, "Yeah, let's go with that" and thousands of first responders, reporters, residents of the town, and even the fucking National Rifle Association have all gone along with the hoax because... um... reasons.  



Dale Smith said:


> Wrong, consider the source of the "pedophile" allegations. Scroll back through the thread where I answer Joe's posts.....children were shot by your beloved "gubermint" while the majority of the press was kept a mile away and those that survived the shootings were burned alive. You haven't the slightest clue.



Guy, the source of the pedophile accusations were Koresh's own followers. 

I bet you think Keri Jewell was a "Crisis Actor", too.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > When you let a bunch of 17-year-old children without any life experiences write the narrative you know you are fucking stupid
> ...



And he could have done the same thing with a 9mm Glock


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > When you let a bunch of 17-year-old children without any life experiences write the narrative you know you are fucking stupid
> ...


The gun industry writes no laws and the second is about individual rights NOT the militia.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the thing, Joe....I don't need to touch shit, step in it or get an up close and personal view of shit to know when shit is shit...it has a stench about it that is unique unto itself. Alex Jones has exactly what to do with Sandy Hoax exactly? You are handicapped by a lack of intellectual curiosity that blindly believes the narratives spewed to you by the corporate Operation Mockingbird media.
> ...


There were no accusations of pedophilia from the cult members.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 10, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the thing, Joe....I don't need to touch shit, step in it or get an up close and personal view of shit to know when shit is shit...it has a stench about it that is unique unto itself. Alex Jones has exactly what to do with Sandy Hoax exactly? You are handicapped by a lack of intellectual curiosity that blindly believes the narratives spewed to you by the corporate Operation Mockingbird media.
> ...




You have anger issues, Joseph, and when you are stymied and caught flat footed in an argument that you can't back up against someone with very legitimate questions? You resort to "bath-house talk" that Chicago is famous for....sucks to be you and it has to suck that you can't debate an issue without resorting to jr.high insults. I see it as a reflection on your lack of intellectual abilities to "weigh and consider".

There were not thousands involved with Sandy Hoax and those involved signed NDAs. There were many on the scene that were not Newtoiwn residents that were kept a mile down the road and prevented from doing the job that they were called to do. The preponderance of the evidence and the refusal of Lenny Pozner (an alias)and alleged father of Noah Pozner that also died a second death in Pakistan to give his deposition under oath after dragging Wolfgang Halbig into court? Well, it speaks volumes to all that are "awake"......here is the "gatekeeper" of the Sandy Hook hoax that has his dick shrivel up when having to "put up or shut up".....just one more nail in the coffin of the Sandy Hook hoax.\


The alleged victim of David Koresh is rather interesting since coercion is a staple of the deep state operatives that gave the "OK" to butcher women and children in Waco. Let me play devil's advocate here.....the ATF wasn't there to arrest Koresh on anything but the fact that he may have bypassed as 200 dollar tax on a semi-automatic weapon and they fired on the compound first......watch the video, Joseph........arm yourself with some knowledge and information and leave your emotions that resemble that of a pre-menopausal woman that suffers from "hot flashes".......learn, grow, evolve.


Hope this helps!


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The gun industry writes no laws and the second is about individual rights NOT the militia.



That happens to be an interesting opinion.  Stupid, but interesting. 

Of course, the NRA/Gun Industry writes the gun laws.  If they were put to a vote, we'd have registration, we'd have assault weapons bans, we'd have background checks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> You have anger issues, Joseph, and when you are stymied and caught flat footed in an argument that you can't back up against someone with very legitimate questions?



Uh, you don't ask legit questions. You cower behind a screen name and say truly evil cocksucking shit that would get your teeth punched out if you said them in the real world. 

You are TRULY an awful human being. Most conservatives and libertarians aren't, they just believe goofy simplistic things. 



Dale Smith said:


> There were not thousands involved with Sandy Hoax and those involved signed NDAs



No, every person in that town would have to know that wasn't an active school.  They'd know this because it would be listed on their property tax documents.  Funny thing about small towns.. Everyone knows everyone else's business, and the idea that you could take a closed school, create 26 families out of whole clothe, is just completely retarded. 

But even if that were true, the NRA would have to kn ow that it was a fake, and say nothing. 

The NRA that can get Donald Trump to shit his pants because he merely suggested gun control. They'd have evidence the gun grabbers faked something and would keep that to themselves? Really?  Really?  





Dale Smith said:


> Let me play devil's advocate here.....the ATF wasn't there to arrest Koresh on anything but the fact that he may have bypassed as 200 dollar tax on a semi-automatic weapon and they fired on the compound first....



That wasn't the only thing they were there for.  They were because Koresh and his buddies were selling illegal conversion kits to change the weapons to fully automatic.  It's spelled out in the warrant.

Also, he was  kiddy-diddling piece of shit. 

But while murdering such awful pieces of shit would have truly been a benefit to mankind, they took themselves out of the gene pool and good riddance.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 11, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > The gun industry writes no laws and the second is about individual rights NOT the militia.
> ...


The NRA and the gun industry are two different entities and neither writes the law.

You are quite wrong and out of touch only a fringe minority supports your loopy ideas most actually support the second amendment and th fact is the second amendment is about individual rights. That was not opinion.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > You have anger issues, Joseph, and when you are stymied and caught flat footed in an argument that you can't back up against someone with very legitimate questions?
> ...




"No, every person in that town would have to know that wasn't an active school.  They'd know this because it would be listed on their property tax documents.  Funny thing about small towns.. Everyone knows everyone else's business, and the idea that you could take a closed school, create 26 families out of whole clothe, is just completely retarded."


Nope, Newtown isn't this close knit town that you believe it to be but is rather a segmented community with a revolving door of residents that work in "gubermint" as it is close to NY city. The city of Newtown covers 59 square miles with a population of just over 25K...compare it to Pampa, Texas, a city that at its peak had over 25K and covers 9 square miles even to this day. You never answer the questions I put before you and simply resort to the lame retort of "It would take too many people to pull this off" even though I have presented PLENTY of proof that people that responded to this event were kept a mile away INCULDING EMTs. 

"But even if that were true, the NRA would have to kn ow that it was a fake, and say nothing.

The NRA that can get Donald Trump to shit his pants because he merely suggested gun control. They'd have evidence the gun grabbers faked something and would keep that to themselves? Really?  Really?" 


The NRA protects the 2nd amendment and they would be playing right into the hands of the fabian socialist left by claiming that Sandy Hoax was a false flag and staged event...I have covered this before ad nauseum. Allow me to sum this all up in a succinct manner....you can't refute the evidence that calls this event into question so you resort to lame ad hominem attacks using queer terms that most liberals use when they have painted themselves into a corner and have no other way to defend their position (even though they claim to be a champion of queer cocksuckers) and you haven't disappointed me......different day, same lame shit. (yawn)


"That wasn't the only thing they were there for.  They were because Koresh and his buddies were selling illegal conversion kits to change the weapons to fully automatic.  It's spelled out in the warrant."

Nope, but if they wanted to arrest Koresh without confrontation? He jogged outside the fence of the compound every day and had numerous chances to take him into custody. The ATF fired on the compound from the moment that they arrived...killing the dogs and firing on Koresh when he opened the door...it's a fact and corroborated by witnesses and those inside the compound.

"Also, he was  kiddy-diddling piece of shit"

Funny how the ATF wasn't there to confront Koresh on that allegation and the narrative changed when the compound was under siege.....seems that I have seen this same card played before....like Kuwait and Iraqi soldiers tossing babies out of incubators and leaving them to die on the cold floors that was later to be proven total bullshit???

"But while murdering such awful pieces of shit would have truly been a benefit to mankind, they took themselves out of the gene pool and good riddance"

Nope, your beloved "gubermint" systematically killed women and children and then purposely set fire to the compound to kill those that remained and to cover up their crimes.

 Joseph, stop believing pretty little lies that make you sleep better at night and start learning some ugly truths about this corporate entity that you lovingly worship as "gubermint". You are akin to a chicken that worships the proverbial "Colonel Sanders".


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The NRA and the gun industry are two different entities and neither writes the law.



Uh, dude, the NRA is run by the gun industry. I know you guys who get memberships think you run it, but you really don't.  and, yes, they have Congress and the legislatures terrified... at least until now, people are finally standing up to them. 



Soupnazi630 said:


> You are quite wrong and out of touch only a fringe minority supports your loopy ideas most actually support the second amendment and th fact is the second amendment is about individual rights. That was not opinion.



Um,no, guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Nope, Newtown isn't this close knit town that you believe it to be but is rather a segmented community with a revolving door of residents that work in "gubermint" as it is close to NY city. The city of Newtown covers 59 square miles with a population of just over 25K..



again, not going to wade through your reams of fucking crazy, Cocksucker, but in your universe, all these residents, first responders, reporters, government officials would all have to be TRULY horrible people. 

Sorry, while I think there are some truly horrible people out there - you definitely are - most people are pretty decent and wouldn't go along with something like this.  

I'm not sure what kind of fucked up stuff happened in your life that you see a Sandy Hook or a 9/11 and you see some vast conspiracy.  But it's really about how fucked up you are, not everyone else. 



Dale Smith said:


> Nope, but if they wanted to arrest Koresh without confrontation? He jogged outside the fence of the compound every day and had numerous chances to take him into custody.



Yes, they could have. Maybe they should have.  But part of the reason they served the warrent- you know, a SEARCH warrant - was so they could search the compound. 

Look, the only thing the ATF and FBI were guilty of was not realizing that people crazy enough to let a cult leader fuck their children would probably be crazy enough to commit mass suicide. 



Dale Smith said:


> Funny how the ATF wasn't there to confront Koresh on that allegation and the narrative changed when the compound was under siege.....



No, it was specifically mentioned in the warrant... 



Dale Smith said:


> .like Kuwait and Iraqi soldiers tossing babies out of incubators and leaving them to die on the cold floors that was later to be proven total bullshit???



Yes, that was bullshit, because someone actually INVESTIGATED IT.  Someone CREDIBLE.  Not some loser living in his mother's basement seeing Lizard People behind every Bush...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > The NRA and the gun industry are two different entities and neither writes the law.
> ...


You are quite wrong and easily proven so.

The NRA has been audited many times over by the IRS thanks to democrats who use the IRS as a weapon and in fact the gun industry does NOT run the NRA the members do. That is fact and absolute fact you cannot refute.

It makes no sense for them to represent the gun industry when most of their revenue comes from members dues and donations.

Apparently in your idiotic view of reality people ignore those who pay them and do the bidding of others. In the real world organizations such as the NRA follow the wishes of the people paying the revenue.

This proves you wrong and ignorant it is in fact the members who run it and you are out of touch with reality.

Um yes and the graphs you show are generalities which do not reflect your earlier stupid claims


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, Newtown isn't this close knit town that you believe it to be but is rather a segmented community with a revolving door of residents that work in "gubermint" as it is close to NY city. The city of Newtown covers 59 square miles with a population of just over 25K..
> ...




Once again, you ignore the content of my post and lamely claim (with no research but merely emotion to back your ignorant argument) that it would take too many people to cover this false flag......that's not "debating", Joseph.

As far as your contention that a "warrant" was served and had the charge of pedophilia attached to it? Since when were warrants served by gunfire? Because that is exactly what happened that day in late February. Just like people investigated the false narrative that was made the reason behind the justification of kicking Saddam Hussein out of Kuwait so did those that investigated the royal fucked up raid on the Waco compound.

Learn, grow, evolve, Joseph...and learn how to argue your case without using gay "Chicago bath-house" terminology when you get frustrated about losing an argument.....makes you look petty and small. Rise above it!

Hope this helps!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 187137
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> ...



considering you obviously did not watch it,anymore moronic rambles for the day?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



agent joe as always gets his ass OWNED by you.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The UNDERSTATEMENT of the century that he is handicapped by a lack of intellectual curiosity.LOL  thats funny,when they know they are getting their ass owned,they get desperate and bring alex jones into this whio they think somehow has somethign to do with those events.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong, consider the source of the "pedophile" allegations. Scroll back through the thread where I answer Joe's posts.....children were shot by your beloved "gubermint" while the majority of the press was kept a mile away and those that survived the shootings were burned alive. You haven't the slightest clue.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Indeed he has anger issues.that is the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.this is joe when he goes into meltdown mode getting all angry that he cant counter pesky facts and obviously hates getting checkmated by you. This is what he obviously did as a kid IF he played sports and when he lost and did not win. we now know what joe looks like in REAL life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



He has ALWAYS been an expert at the game of dodgeball when he is losing an argument. I am sure he ALWAYS came in first place as a kid when playing dodgeball all the time.LOL

this is what joe is doing now.LOL


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It makes no sense for them to represent the gun industry when most of their revenue comes from members dues and donations.



20% of their revenue comes from the Gun Manufacturers.  ALso, the members are too stupid to run the organization, and they know it. 

You see, the NRA used to support common sense gun control. 





Then the gun industry realized that was bad for business... especially with less people hunting animals.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wrong, consider the source of the "pedophile" allegations. Scroll back through the thread where I answer Joe's posts.....children were shot by your beloved "gubermint" while the majority of the press was kept a mile away and those that survived the shootings were burned alive. You haven't the slightest clue.



The press was kept away because they didn't want to give the crazy cult more hostages than they already had.  



LA RAM FAN said:


> The UNDERSTATEMENT of the century that he is handicapped by a lack of intellectual curiosity.



No, what I have is humanity.  Decent human beings don't look at cultists who molest children and say, "Wow, that poor cult leader!"


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...


Is there a mass shooting delusional dale *doesn't* think is a conspiracy?


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 12, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes no sense for them to represent the gun industry when most of their revenue comes from members dues and donations.
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Apr 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> It’s very plausible that there are people manipulating things to create these situations or to make them worse.  The stand down orders are the worst.  The globalist media then has their plants that have been rehearsing for the scenario.



Plausible? Lots of things are plausible, doesn't make them true.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 12, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...




See Faun duck ? Duck, Faun, duck!

See Faun dodge? Dodge, Faun, dodge!

As usual, little faun has a big ol bag of nothing and he likes to share!


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 12, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > It’s very plausible that there are people manipulating things to create these situations or to make them worse.  The stand down orders are the worst.  The globalist media then has their plants that have been rehearsing for the scenario.
> ...



C'mon, dude....you are smarter than that. If the Vegas and Parkland shootings and the circumstances before and after doesn't move the needle on your "Bullshit Detector" even slightly, you need to have it calibrated.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I'm done bitch-slappin' ya, delusional dale. You've proven your armor of ignorance is too thick to penetrate. Alas, you're now just the forum punching bag.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 12, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Yeaahhhhh, I must have missed that part because I was focusing on you slamming your nose into my knee....I think I may have a bruise.

(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Aww, you poor thing. The last time I gave you attention was to bitch-slap you into reality when you idiotically claimed David Hogg wasn't in school during the shooting. If you missed that it's only because you're a nutcase.



You're fucking insane, delusional dale. Sadly, you're too far gone to even understand that.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 13, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LMAO! Someone didn't get their stories straight........




Now, some are going to lamely attempt to claim that they could read his mind and claim that David "Scoops" Hogg went BACK home to get his camera and then got on his bike and rode as fast as he could AFTER the shooting after he HAD been interviewing students DURING this event because we all know that students would be roaming around a crime scene. Makes perfect sense...only if you are a leftard.

Then we have this jewel from CNN's Brian Stelter where he wishes that he could have (snicker) "corrected" David Hogg about facts for an event that Stalter wasn't at??? THIS is priceless!!!




Stay down, little faun, stay down.........your busted cyber face is a mess.

(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL

You're literally making shit up to support your delusions. He never said he went back to the school during the shooting. Nor did he say he went back into the school, which was sealed off by police. Infact, here he is that night just, at the school, just beyond the police tape...


The best part is ... we can ignore the other interview he gave where he said he went back to the school at about 6pm that night (as you can see in the video above) .... we can ignore the interviews with his parents who said they tried to talk him out of going back to the school that night.

We can ignore all of that because proving you're fucking insane for claiming Hogg was not at the school during the shooting *is video of David Hogg in the school during the shooting.*


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 13, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




LMAO! Listen with your ears to what he said.......clean the shit out of them.  Little David Hogg......peddling and RETURNING to the school...hopping on his little bike...how did he get home? Did he really think that he was going to find students still there at a crime scene??? I bet you bought it "hook, line and sinker.......you strike me abs being that stupid.







 





Faun =


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You moron, like so many of the students that day, their parents went to a checkpoint near the school to pick up their kids. That's how he got home. This is how fucked up in the head you are. You're still making shit up because reality scares the shit out of you. And why would he not think there were other students there that night? He went back. Why would he think others wouldn't do the same as him?

Meanwhile, I showed you video of him at the school that night, just as he said he was there. He said he went back at around 6pm.

But even worse for your dementia is the video of him on lock down in the school during the shooting. Who knows what drugs you are on to ignore that?


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 13, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




ROTFLMAO!!!!!! Is that the video of him trying to rehearse his lines while being coached??? Yeah, he peddled back to the school...but when he heard of the shooting? So broken up was he about his alleged beloved classmates that he has lamely attempted to parade them.......but let's get back to what he said...listen carefully......

(Mirror Video) David Hogg Bike Ride

He knew that this couldn't be another mass shooting AND needed a camera? I thought we have footage of Scoops Hogg interviewing students in a closet during this event?????

Yeah, little Faun......only stupid leftards would say "Yeah....that makes sense to me.....traumatized students would hang around the school three hours later at a crime scene........you betcha.


Funny how "Scoops Hogg" wasn't able to procure interviews with those that saw a shooter other than Cruz or those that heard other voices in the hall while this event was going on.....or how a teacher said that he was told that there was going to be a Code Red in advance but was told that they would be using blanks....but little Faun SEZ???? "Move along, folks...nothing to see here and if you don't believe the lamestream media and  "da gubermint"? You are a hater, crazy and don't want to give up your weapons to da gubermint!!!"

Seriously, little Faun.....go to bed....take a break.....Rodney King took less of an ass kicking than what you have received. Your thorough ass kicking has been sooo ugly that I am fighting these feelings of pity for you....and I don't like that.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL

You just can't stop imagining things to fit into your delusions.

*You say:* "Yeah, he peddled back to the school...*but when he heard of the shooting?*"

But *he actually said:* "On the day of the shooting, I got my camera and got on my bike and rode as fast as I could "

He never said he went back because he heard of the shooting. You're hallucinating again. You're now inventing your own narrative.  And then creating your own conspiracy around it.  All while ignoring the video of him in school during the shooting. You're as crazy as they come, delusional dale. 

_"*At 6 pm* after the shooting, I took my camera, got on my bike. I rode in basically twilight. And I ride my bike three miles down winding sidewalks and find my way to the school, as I’ve done in previous years."

[...]

I start shooting B-roll, *and I see Fox News over there*. I knew I wanted to talk on the news and make sure there was advocacy..."_​
He says he went back at 6pm, sees Fox news and got him self on Camera. I showed you the video of that, which was shot at night, and you still cling to your craziness.

But the best part remains .... you keep denying he was in school during the shooting ....

... in spite of the video which shows he was in school during the shooting.


If that doesn't wake you up to reality, nothing will.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2018)

Faun said:


> Is there a mass shooting delusional dale *doesn't* think is a conspiracy?



Is there anything Dale doesn't consider a conspiracy? 

Chem Trails, 9/11, the Vatican, that Pizza place in Washington.  This is a guy who sits home all day, reading nutter websites and thinking that he's found something profound on them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LMAO! Listen with your ears to what he said.......clean the shit out of them. Little David Hogg......peddling and RETURNING to the school...hopping on his little bike...how did he get home? Did he really think that he was going to find students still there at a crime scene??? I bet you bought it "hook, line and sinker.......you strike me abs being that stupid.



Dale, just because you would have a heart attack if you had to pedal a bike 3 miles, doesn't mean this kid had any problem doing it. It's pretty much how people that age get around.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! Listen with your ears to what he said.......clean the shit out of them. Little David Hogg......peddling and RETURNING to the school...hopping on his little bike...how did he get home? Did he really think that he was going to find students still there at a crime scene??? I bet you bought it "hook, line and sinker.......you strike me abs being that stupid.
> ...


The guy’s completely insane. There’s simply no other excuse. There have always been nuts in our society; but way back when, someone like him would have been in an asylum, given shock therapy or even a lobotomy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 13, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes no sense for them to represent the gun industry when most of their revenue comes from members dues and donations.
> ...


you just proved my point;

20% is not controlling interest. The control comes from the members who do run it and they are far smarter than you.

They do support sensible gun control which is not what you are advocating.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 13, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> When you let a bunch of 17-year-old children without any life experiences write the narrative you know you are fucking stupid


What's Blake Farenthold's "life experiences" that make him a suitable choice to represent people in Congress?

How about Matt Gaetz, other than 7 DWI arrests?


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I don't give a shit.  They were criminals.  they were told to come out with their hands up before any of this "seige" came together.  they refused.  Fuck them.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 13, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



That makes them fugitives not criminals.

They SHOULD have surrendered as soon as the ATF assault ended however to simply dismiss them as criminals ignores the massive errors and probable crimes of the federal government. The responsibility and blame lies on both sides in that tragedy.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 13, 2018)

Dale Smith you got those 2 fucking morons panties in a twist lmfao.
Your wasting your time with the paid shit heads, butt long as you are having fun kicking there dumb asses.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Dale Smith you got those 2 fucking morons panties in a twist lmfao.
> Your wasting your time with the paid shit heads, butt long as you are having fun kicking there dumb asses.


Kewl ... speaking of butts, now delusional dale has a buddy to give him a reach-around.

So what’s your explanation to this video of Hogg on lock down....?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 13, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > When you let a bunch of 17-year-old children without any life experiences write the narrative you know you are fucking stupid
> ...



Well, for one, they actually pay their own bills. When you finally move out of your mother’s house you’ll understand what I mean


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 13, 2018)

Faun said:


> So what’s your explanation to this video of Hogg on lock down....?



Really did you even watch it? Nothing but  staged propaganda LOL fucking moron


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 13, 2018)

That was filmed at little Hitler high school


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! Listen with your ears to what he said.......clean the shit out of them. Little David Hogg......peddling and RETURNING to the school...hopping on his little bike...how did he get home? Did he really think that he was going to find students still there at a crime scene??? I bet you bought it "hook, line and sinker.......you strike me abs being that stupid.
> ...



Why did he have to ride his


JoeB131 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a mass shooting delusional dale *doesn't* think is a conspiracy?
> ...




I am in Denver, Colorado installing a mail machine that I rebuilt...stripped down to just the frame





Actually I am in Denver, Colorado installing this machine that I rebuilt....ditched the old, outdated electronics and put in a PLC with the latest greatest sensors and servo motors instead of the outdated brake clutches.....sucks to be you, Joseph.

P.S Sandy Hook was a pathetic hoax.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




(Mirror Video) David Hogg Bike Ride


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2018)

there he is LOL   lies lies lies

the little moron is everywhere isn't he LOL


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith you got those 2 fucking morons panties in a twist lmfao.
> ...



Actually, judging from your propensity to suck cock and Joseph's love for male love fellatio? The only "Gay Duo" I see here are you and Joseph. 

My point is that little David Hoggwash is an embellishing liar and a pawn in this little theatrical play. I don't give the slightest fuck as to your opinion of me or what I post because I would have to respect your viewpoints.....of which I don't. You are a useless shill that brings nothing to any thread. Capiche'?


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



One thing about you is that you remain consistent.....consistently stupid, consistently wrong and consistently ignorant of  facts. BTW, I know I certainly had no sympathy for the jack-booted weekend Rambos that got their collective asses shot off by a deep state op disguised as an ATF agent...what is even more hilarious is that the four "agents" had something in common. They had all covered for Bill "drop trou"  Clinton as security for the pedophile rapist because the Clinton crime family can't afford to leave too many loose ends.

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Dale Smith you got those 2 fucking morons panties in a twist lmfao.
> Your wasting your time with the paid shit heads, butt long as you are having fun kicking there dumb asses.



It's like shooting fish in a barrel and they are very easy to rile for sure.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So what’s your explanation to this video of Hogg on lock down....?
> ...


Your brain is staged propaganda. That video? Shows David Hogg in school minutes after the shooting.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




"That video? Shows David Hogg in school minutes after the shooting"

THEN???????


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


Your homoerotic fantasies aside, the video of David Hogg on lock down reveals just how insane you are.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





There he goes, lil faun !!!! "Scoops Hogg" is in da house!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


That was 3 hours later, ya fruit-loop dingus


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 14, 2018)

*I think he was GROOMED to kill. Why all the red flags missed?
How do they police come to your door 57 times in three years and you not go to jail?
Not one time? Not once? He was innocent ALL those times of elder abuse? 
That shit don't fly folks!*


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



But "Scoops Hogg" was allegedly huddled in a closet DURING the shooting FILMING and interviewing students while a (snicker) "lone guman" was allegedly shooting up the school....now follow me here, little faun.......he gets a ride home to grab a camera after he hears of the shooting (his own words) and grabs his little bicycle so he can further interview children that are still there at 6 PM and wandering around the crime scene and then rehearses his (snicker) "interview" on CNN that his mother works for?

OH NO! faun!!!!! Here comes "Scoops Hogg" again !!!!!! He is a snowflake on a mission !!!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


*”he gets a ride home to grab a camera after he hears of the shooting (his own words) ”*

Those are not his words, delusional dale, they’re yours. If you weren’t so crazy, you would have to make up dialogue for him. He said, “on the day of the shooting,” not “after he hears of the shooting.”


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...



The best part of this loony nutjob rant was when Crazy Dale said “I have kept quiet waiting for indisputable evidence...”



Hilarious


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Why did he have to ride his



Maybe he doesn't own a car.  Maybe he realized all the traffic was too fucked up for a car.  Who cares? 

I'm sure it's one of those little things like a porta-potty you'll attach all sorts of significance to



Dale Smith said:


> I am in Denver, Colorado installing a mail machine that I rebuilt...stripped down to just the frame




Sure you are, buddy. It's not like you couldn't have found that picture of a machine on shutterstock or something.  

But you didn't answer the main question, is there any conspiracy theory that you don't accept on face value?


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> Your brain is staged propaganda. That video? Shows David Hogg in school minutes after the shooting.



That video shows little Hitler Hogg shooting a propaganda video some where some time. That is the problem with some believing every thing they are spoon fed.
Your handler should be so proud.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Your brain is staged propaganda. That video? Shows David Hogg in school minutes after the shooting.
> ...


Who cares what you call it? It’s still David Hogg on lock down.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Toro said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> ...





THIS is hilarious!!!

(Mirror Video) David Hogg Bike Ride


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Why did he have to ride his
> ...





Nope, Joseph and yet you will never "walk it back" so I must taunt you...




Look! Joseph! I built this electrical box in three days......couldn't post the wide shot to fit the entire thing in. It's the entire electrical and logic system for a high speed mail inserting machine. It has servo motors instead of clutches on the feeders.




 










It goes in this......



 


That is a four station 6 by 9 while the one that was installed last week was a six station 10 by 13 capable of running flats. The above machine is VERY economical for small shops, takes up little space, while the 10 by 13 is more of a heavy duty, three shifts machine. I strip them down to just the frame, replace all bearings and worn shafts, rebuild the feeders and then install the new electronics with a box that I wire myself......ready to "walk it back, Joseph?

Oh! Got some time and went to the Red Rock amphitheater...



 


You make it too easy, Joseph.

(snicker)


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 14, 2018)

Hitler is not happy with Hogg.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Hitler is not happy with Hogg.



ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Delusional dale claims David Hogg went back to the school *after hearing about the shooting*...

_”he gets a ride home to grab a camera after he hears of the shooting (his own words)”_​
Let’s see if delusional dale can post a link to demonstrate that it’s true.

He certainly didn’t get it from Hogg’s Vox interview...

_”At 6 pm after the shooting, I took my camera, got on my bike. I rode in basically twilight. And I ride my bike three miles down winding sidewalks and find my way to the school, as I’ve done in previous years.”_​
And he certainly didn’t get it from the 39 Days documentary...

_”On the day of the shooting, I got my camera and got on my bike and rode as fast as I could three miles from my house to the school to get as much video and to get as many interviews as I could because I knew that this could not be another mass shooting.”_​
So delusional dale? From where did you obtain that gem of yours about David Hogg getting his camera only _*”after he hears of the shooting?”*_


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That this could not be another mass shooting? The time stamp of his  interviews" are around 9:30 AM....SO? If he was doing video interviews BEFORE he went home and got his camera, briskly peddled back to the scene on his little bike? Isn't it safe to assume that he KNEW it was a "mass shooting"?  What was he using to "film" before he peddled back just as fast as his skinny legs would go? I suspect it was his phone but he wanted to be professional! He wanted his camera and needed to brush up on his lines and rehearse before he was put on the Clown News Network as the face of this event in a lame shame game attempt that focused more on gun rights than it did those that lost their lives.  Three hours later and he thinks that these alleged traumatized "children" are going to hang around a crime scene just so they can be interviewed by "Scoops" Hogg? UNLESS they were instructed to stick around as a prop for Scoops. Youtube keeps deleting videos showing how Scoops contradicts himself......censoring is what leftards do when caught in lies and embellishments.

You lose, little faun..... but enjoy this again!!!


(Mirror Video) David Hogg Bike Ride


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOL

You poor thing. *You lost* when you lied about what he said.

_he gets a ride home to grab a camera after he hears of the shooting (his own words)”_​
Those aren’t his words, they’re yours.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 
LMAO!  Lame gaslight attempt. You duck, dodge, deflect......but enjoy the furious peddling of little David Hogg as his (snicker) "presence" is very important. Only an idiot like you can feign such ignorance and refuse to see the contradictions. Awfully pathetic, little Faun........


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> ”On the day of the shooting, I got my camera and got on my bike and rode as fast as I could three miles from my house to the school to get as much video and to get as many interviews as I could because I knew that this could not be another mass shooting.”



I think this sums it up right here, he was not a school that day. If he was he would have known that it was a mass shooting but he said I knew that this could not be another mass shooting  meaning he is a liar and was not there.

And sandy hook was a fucking hoax


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

LO


Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOL

You poor thing, bless your heart. There isn’t a single contradiction. There is only you hallucinating and lying.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ”On the day of the shooting, I got my camera and got on my bike and rode as fast as I could three miles from my house to the school to get as much video and to get as many interviews as I could because I knew that this could not be another mass shooting.”
> ...


You’re right, he was not a school that day. Not that day... not any day. I can see you’re a fucking genius.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> LO
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> ...




LMAO! Not a one contradiction, sez faun!!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LO
> ...


Not one, delusional dale. Of course, I’m not taking your hallucinations or lies into consideration.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Seriously....if "da gubermint" (via their media) told you that the moon was made of blue cheese? You would lamely attempt to attack anyone that said "da gubermint" was lying. Your lack of critical thinking skills are...hmmmmm? How do I say this delicately? How about  "lacking"????


(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Such silliness. I’m talking about your hallucinations and lies; which you’ve vomited all over the forum. It reveals far more about your mental instability than it does anything about David Hogg.

And you still have to live with this video of him on lock down...


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 14, 2018)

Faun said:


> You’re right, he was not a school that day. Not that day... not any day. I can see you’re a fucking genius.



So I mist a letter AT least I am not in the dark. You would have to be a fucking moron to by into this gun grabbing shit.
And sandy hook was a hoax.
Fucking moron


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You’re right, he was not a school that day. Not that day... not any day. I can see you’re a fucking genius.
> ...


How did you mist a letter??

Just so ya know, there’s reallly no need for you to sign your posts.
Faun


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Look! Joseph! I built this electrical box in three days......couldn't post the wide shot to fit the entire thing in. It's the entire electrical and logic system for a high speed mail inserting machine. It has servo motors instead of clutches on the feeders.



Dude, given your propensity to post crazy LIzard People pictures, for all I know, you opened a box at some junkyard and took a picture of it.  Probably while all the guys at the scrapyard were staring at you. 



Dale Smith said:


> Oh! Got some time and went to the Red Rock amphitheater...



You went to see, "Closed for the Winter"?


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 15, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Look! Joseph! I built this electrical box in three days......couldn't post the wide shot to fit the entire thing in. It's the entire electrical and logic system for a high speed mail inserting machine. It has servo motors instead of clutches on the feeders.
> ...



"given your propensity to post crazy LIzard People pictures"


Nope, never posted any "lizard people" pics.....

LMAO! You REALLY think that I would go to a junkyard and look for something just to "scoreboard" you?


Red Rock opens every season with the traditional Easter service and people go there every day to climb the steps for exercise or those like me that wanted to see it. Keep digging your hole, Joseph....because all of this has a point that I am making and you are doing great at helping.

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LMAO! You REALLY think that I would go to a junkyard and look for something just to "scoreboard" you?



Um, guy, you are batshit crazy... you call greiving parents "Crisis Actors".  

You are a reprehensible and insane human being.... 

Yes, I think you'd probably do that. 

Also, anyone can see that those two pictures are of different resolutions, proving that they were not taken on the same day. (See how you can just throw shit out there? Just like you do all the time.)


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! You REALLY think that I would go to a junkyard and look for something just to "scoreboard" you?
> ...


That one is beyond batshit crazy. One has to be to insist Hoss was not in school that day after video emerged of him on lock down.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 16, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! You REALLY think that I would go to a junkyard and look for something just to "scoreboard" you?
> ...




LMAO! Being called "reprehensible" by a punkinpuss like you should bother me because of???


You are simply pissed that I have proven that you are a liar....not wrong, simply a liar that claimed that I had no job. I proved it and there are posters here that know the type of industry I am in. You got "punked", Joseph.......your indignant outrage is what blinded you to that fact.

'
(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 16, 2018)

Faun said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Aww, you poor, crazy cretin. You literally ignore the fact that Hogg said it was 6pm at night when he rode his bike to the school; you ignore the other students who were with him during the shooting; you ignore he was a student there; and my favorite, you ignore the video of him in the school on lock down ...


... all so you can maintain your delusion that he wasn’t there.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 16, 2018)

This is Alex view, this recording is taken at 9:32 on February 14th 2018
We have a problem go to 1:39 from the vid you posted.
They recorded it hrs. before the shooting.
Fucking propaganda 

And sandy hook was a hoax


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LMAO! Being called "reprehensible" by a punkinpuss like you should bother me because of???



The sad thing is you don't have enough conscience or common decency to realize how reprehensible you are. 



Dale Smith said:


> You are simply pissed that I have proven that you are a liar....not wrong, simply a liar that claimed that I had no job. I proved it and there are posters here that know the type of industry I am in.



All you did was take some out of focus pictures of different machines... and the wire box of something.  You really haven't proven much of anything. 

No way someone like you could hold down a job if you came off one tenth as crazy as you do here.


----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2018)

More little David Hoggwash!


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 16, 2018)

Faun you are dumber then I thought LMFAO the vid you posted proves he made that vid hrs. before or after the shooting. Go to 1:39 and you will see he made the vid at 9:32 hence the name on the vid SMOKINGGUNHOGG you truly are a fucking moron. There is no getting out of this one


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> This is Alex view, this recording is taken at 9:32 on February 14th 2018
> We have a problem go to 1:39 from the vid you posted.
> They recorded it hrs. before the shooting.
> Fucking propaganda
> ...


You’re fucking deranged.  

You must think David Hogg could see into the future to get all those students to hide in a closet and to talk about a shooting which had not yet taken place.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Faun you are dumber then I thought LMFAO the vid you posted proves he made that vid hrs. before or after the shooting. Go to 1:39 and you will see he made the vid at 9:32 hence the name on the vid SMOKINGGUNHOGG you truly are a fucking moron. There is no getting out of this one


Raving lunatic, that segment was obviously after the shooting, not before. And it was never presented as one continuous shot. The beginning is just minutes after the shooting, followed by the next segment a few minutes later, then again a few minutes later (3:13). The next segment is him filming Isabelle Robinson while still on lock down. The next segment was random footage he captured while lock down where he added a voice over an interview with Alex View at 9:32pm, the night of the shooting. The next segment is of him again, still on lock down. And the next segment is him after exiting the school. Followed by the last segment, possibly the next day, where himself is interviewed.

Meanwhile, the video contains plenty of footage of him on lock down. You’re mentally disturbed to deny that. There’s no other way he could have been in that closet, moments after the shooting, unless he was already on campus when the shooting began.

You’re the reason people mock and laugh at senile looks like you.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 17, 2018)

Try and twist it any way you want but you loose its right there on tap.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> You must think David Hogg could see into the future to get all those students to hide in a closet and to talk about a shooting which had not yet taken place.



Yes a fucking propaganda vid. looser 
He himself stated the time and date as they were in the closet. And you can hear him whisper to her what to say. Did you see what the title of the vid
SmokeingGunHogg IT was staged propaganda. Your handler is not going to be happy LMFAO


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 17, 2018)

Faun said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




The question, little faun, isn't whether Scoops Hogg was there during lockdown. It's the lying, embellishing, his background of having a father was was FBI and a mother that works for CNN, how he ended up on TV in California, how he has been made the face of the franchise of the leftard gun grab road show that I am calling into question.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 17, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! Being called "reprehensible" by a punkinpuss like you should bother me because of???
> ...




I guess I will just have to keep posting pics of the equipment I am working on while "punking you" complete with time stamps and YOUR cyber ID showing that you are my owned bitch. Sucks to be a duped sheeple that swallows the swill of your beloved corporate "gubermint".


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You must think David Hogg could see into the future to get all those students to hide in a closet and to talk about a shooting which had not yet taken place.
> ...


Who said they were in the closet when he interviewed Alex View at 9:32??

It’s s voice over, ya ravin’ lunatic, added later.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You’re sooo tucking deranged, delusional dale. He never lied about his father Being in the FBI and his mother is a school teacher and doesn’t work for CNN.

_*And, as a teacher herself*, Rebecca has strong feelings about Trump's suggestion to arm her colleagues._​
And no matter how many time you play your video, he still said he returned to the school that night at 6pm and appeared on the news — which is corroborated by his interview with Laura Ingraham.

And best of all, there’s video of him on lock down.



As usual, nothing you say makes any sense to anyone but you and you fellow nutjobs.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 17, 2018)

Spin it as you want he is a liar and that vid is what it is  stage propaganda.
Go to time 4:15 more bull shit.
You are a looser and I know what you are all about comrade.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Spin it as you want he is a liar and that vid is what it is  stage propaganda.
> Go to time 4:15 more bull shit.
> You are a looser and I know what you are all about comrade.


LOL

There’s nothing I need to spin... there’s David Hogg on lock down for all the world to see. Your acceptance is not actually a requirement.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



But yet he had to bicycle BACK to the school to get a camera after he had already been "interviewing" students because this JUST couldn't be a another school shooting? BUT WAIT! He was interviewing students in a closet? He cast aside the fear of losing his life just so he could get a scoop? You buy this bullshit....no surprise there.


Was David Hogg's mom an employee of CNN? Nope, I dropped the ball on that because I had a trusted source that has never been wrong and the one time I "ran with the info" ended up biting me and I have since contacted her to do a retraction. It still doesn't deflect from the fact he had a propensity to show up on TV and then put in front as the face of this "movement" funded by a Soros NGO and that is a fact that is not disputable. It is also not in dispute that the first responders from the sheriff's office were given "stand down" orders" nor is it in dispute that EMTs were not allowed to enter the school to look for victims......nor is in in dispute that the cameras were on a 20 minute delay, that other witnesses (including students and teachers) said that there was one than one shooter. The whole event reeks like a fresh pile of shit dumped by a circus elephant. You have been played, worked and manipulated while having your little heart strings pulled.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO! Being called "reprehensible" by a punkinpuss like you should bother me because of???
> ...



Being called a name by a "knows-nothing" moron like you is akin to being insulted by a stewbum at a convenience store that is pissed because I refuse to toss him a Federal Reserve note towards his next purchase of a 40 ounce...carries the same amount of "sting". I will be posting more pics so you can choke down  on some serious crow. You WILL have to admit that not only am I gainfully employed but employed in a field that takes more skill than you could ever hope to possess. Yeppers, I am going to rub your face in it......you deserve no less, Joseph......

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I guess I will just have to keep posting pics of the equipment I am working on while "punking you" complete with time stamps and YOUR cyber ID showing that you are my owned bitch. Sucks to be a duped sheeple that swallows the swill of your beloved corporate "gubermint".



You can post all sorts of pictures of whatever you find in the junkyard you are scavanging scrap metal from.  It just makes you kind of sad. 

No one believes you hold down a real job, buddy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Being called a name by a "knows-nothing" moron like you is akin to being insulted by a stewbum at a convenience store that is pissed because I refuse to toss him a Federal Reserve note towards his next purchase of a 40 ounce...carries the same amount of "sting". I will be posting more pics so you can choke down on some serious crow. You WILL have to admit that not only am I gainfully employed but employed in a field that takes more skill than you could ever hope to possess. Yeppers, I am going to rub your face in it......you deserve no less, Joseph......



No one believes you are gainfully employed or even have any friends.


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


LOL

He wants to be a journalist. To the brain-dead conspiracy nut, it’s suspicious that he was interviewing people. 



Dale Smith said:


> Was David Hogg's mom an employee of CNN? Nope, I dropped the ball on that because I had a trusted source that has never been wrong and the one time I "ran with the info" ended up biting me and I have since contacted her to do a retraction. It still doesn't deflect from the fact he had a propensity to show up on TV and then put in front as the face of this "movement" funded by a Soros NGO and that is a fact that is not disputable. It is also not in dispute that the first responders from the sheriff's office were given "stand down" orders" nor is it in dispute that EMTs were not allowed to enter the school to look for victims......nor is in in dispute that the cameras were on a 20 minute delay, that other witnesses (including students and teachers) said that there was one than one shooter. The whole event reeks like a fresh pile of shit dumped by a circus elephant. You have been played, worked and manipulated while having your little heart strings pulled.


That’s not all you got wrong. 

You said he lives in California — you were wrong.

You said he already graduated high school — you were wrong.

You said he went to Redondo Shores High school — you were wrong.

You said he appeared in the Redondo Shores yearbook — you were wrong.

You said he wasn’t in school during the shooting — you were wrong.

And who knows what other garbage you’ve been spewing about him. 

The only facts you get right are trivial and have nothing to do with a conspiracy.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> No one believes you are gainfully employed or even have any friends.


I do


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > No one believes you are gainfully employed or even have any friends.
> ...


LOL 

So?

You’ve also proven yourself to be crazy, so it’s no surprise that you offer free reach-arounds to your fellow conspiracy nut brothers.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 18, 2018)

Just like a true leftist accuse others of doing what they are doing.
You need to get out of your moms basement more often.
Surly the gov pays you enough to get your own place


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Just like a true leftist accuse others of doing what they are doing.
> You need to get out of your moms basement more often.
> Surly the gov pays you enough to get your own place


Here, let me help you with that...

_Just like a true leftist*, *accuse others of doing what they are doing.

You need to get out of your mom*’*s basement more often.

Sur*e*ly*,* the gov*ernment* pays you enough to get your own place*?*_​
... you’re welcome.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 18, 2018)

Here let me help you
How many of his sisters friends were killed in the other vid he said 2
Its 3 in this one


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Just like a true leftist accuse others of doing what they are doing.
> ...


At least you don't deny it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Here let me help you
> How many of his sisters friends were killed in the other vid he said 2
> Its 3 in this one


You know .........,

I started along a path of rationalization, but after just a couple of words, realized a) you’re not worth it; and b, you’re going to believe your hallucinations no matter what reality is splashed in your face — so carry on, you clearly need to drown yourself in conspiracies.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 18, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




He was in California and appeared on the news in Redondo Beach. I never stated that there was a picture of him in the Redondo Beach Shores yearbook. I stated that there is a photo of him on Classmates.com stating that he graduated from Redondo Beach high school in 2015.

I never said that he wasn't at the shooting, what I stated was that HE said that he wasn't and bicycled his way to the event with a camera. It is the lying and embellishment that I was pointing out. When I get something wrong, I have no problem with admitting it. There was indeed a rush to judgement as it pertains to his mom being associated with CNN and that is on me. The sad thing is that the lamestream media's record for "truth telling" is dismal and pathetic and such distrust leads to alternative media sources wanting to be the first to break a story. The fact remains that the "stand own" orders of the sheriff department and the refusal to allow EMTs into the school to help victims is a fact.

 I guess I can count you among those that belong to the David Hogg fan club and want to disarm Americans even though this corporate entity that lamely disguises itself as a legitimate governmental body has proven time and time again that they do their best work AFTER one of their  little orchestrated or "stand down" events. I can hardly blamed for having zero faith in them and being totally jaded and totally mistrusting of them.....especially given their pathetic track record of "truth telling".

Rock on wid' yo bad self, little faun......they couldn't keep up the facade without sheeple like you that feast on their bullshit like manna from heaven.

Questions?


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 18, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > No one believes you are gainfully employed or even have any friends.
> ...



Joseph has been "bitchslapped". I have real time friends and "cyber" friends that are awake and find my postings informative and thought provoking. Joseph can't say the same.....jealousy is an ugly trait.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 18, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I will just have to keep posting pics of the equipment I am working on while "punking you" complete with time stamps and YOUR cyber ID showing that you are my owned bitch. Sucks to be a duped sheeple that swallows the swill of your beloved corporate "gubermint".
> ...



But....but you claim that I never get out of my mother's basement....you know, the one that has been dead for 17 years? How can I "scavenge" for scrap metal if I:

A: Never leave this alleged "basement"

B: Depend on "da gubemint" for existence?

Look, Joseph, in a "flame war", you have to be consistent and when you contradict yourself????? Well, it only shows how badly you have gotten your ass thoroughly kicked.......just some tips to help you. I am a "giver".....it's what I do.

Speaking of "helpers", how about that Gene Rosen dude from Sandy Hoax????

LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 18, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Here let me help you
> How many of his sisters friends were killed in the other vid he said 2
> Its 3 in this one



Little faun believes in "gubermint" and he chows down on corporate media bullshit like a friggin' dung beetle.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 19, 2018)

Faun said:


> I started along a path of rationalization, but after just a couple of words, realized a) you’re not worth it;


Translation
Your tired of getting your ass kicked.


Faun said:


> b, you’re going to believe your hallucinations no matter what reality is splashed in your face — so carry on, you clearly need to drown yourself in conspiracies.


Translation
A leftist trying to spin things.
Conclusion must suck to be you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Joseph has been "bitchslapped". I have real time friends and "cyber" friends that are awake and find my postings informative and thought provoking. Joseph can't say the same.....jealousy is an ugly trait.



No, guy, you are a crazy person who believes nutty shit, and normal people probably run away from you like they would a homeless person screaming at the CIA operative disguised as a mailbox. 



Dale Smith said:


> But....but you claim that I never get out of my mother's basement....you know, the one that has been dead for 17 years? How can I "scavenge" for scrap metal if I:



I don't think I ever mentioned your mother... that would probably be against the rules. 

However, I'm sure a basement is involved.  



Dale Smith said:


> A: Never leave this alleged "basement"
> 
> B: Depend on "da gubemint" for existence?



Most welfare types rely on marginal livings like collecting scrap metal to pay for their Mad Dog 20/20.. 








Dale Smith said:


> Speaking of "helpers", how about that Gene Rosen dude from Sandy Hoax????



Your boy Alex Jones is getting his ass sued off... and good riddance.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Funny how Alex Jones is throwing all you "false flag" crazies under the bus now that he's being sued by the Sandy Hook parents.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 20, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph has been "bitchslapped". I have real time friends and "cyber" friends that are awake and find my postings informative and thought provoking. Joseph can't say the same.....jealousy is an ugly trait.
> ...




"No, guy, you are a crazy person who believes nutty shit, and normal people probably run away from you like they would a homeless person screaming at the CIA operative disguised as a mailbox" "

Nope, I am simply someone that doesn't believe a fucking thing that the lamestream media and the beloved corporate "gubermint" has to say and given the pathetic track record that they have over the last 100 plus years, only an indoctrinated sheep like you kneels at their feet. People listen to me and I "red pill" them every day....as for an example, when I am at a restaurant? I pay for my meal with a debit card but I show my appreciation for their service by giving them paper Federal Reserve notes and tell them it is a gift and that they need not report it as an earning because it is a "gift"....it arouses their curiosity and gives me the desired segue into how this debt based fiat currency system actually works.......I change minds one American at a time....that is but one example. I would be willing to debate you on G.T's podcast that he and LoneLaugher do once a month and the board could listen to our discussion......do you have the nads to do so, or perhaps you are still waiting for them to drop? You talk big but perform rather "tiny" for my taste. 

"I don't think I ever mentioned your mother... that would probably be against the rules"

But yet you have not only to me but others here......do a search of "mother's basement" and your ID and let me know what you come up with....I found 30 posts of yours.

"Most welfare types rely on marginal livings like collecting scrap metal to pay for their Mad Dog 20/20"

If'n I was a "welfare type"? I'd be a leftard and would be groveling to "da gubermint" and hoping that leftard leaders would continue to steal from others in order to subsidize  "ne'er-do-wells"....have you ever read anything of mine where I give glowing praise to this parasitic entity that we know as "gubermint"? Find even one post of mine where I have. I give it the double middle finger salute every chance I get because I KNOW what it is.

"Your boy Alex Jones is getting his ass sued off... and good riddance"

I have one son and his name isn't "Alex Jones" and as far as the lawsuit goes? One of those plaintiffs is Lenny "Poseur" Pozner that folded like a cheap chair when it came time to give his deposition when he sued Wolfgang Halbig.  Winning this case would be a piece of cake by simply using a few tools having to do with the "discovery" aspect by bringing fakers like Dr. Wayne Carver, Gene Rosen and other pathetic crisis actors to give sworn testimony......enter into discovery autopsy photos (and that is key because those can't be faked and an expert would EASILY sniff out fake and doctored photos) as well as maintenance records of Sandy Hook school, the P.O for the rental of porta-potties, the electric sign....the firemen on duty that day. I would absolutely BURY them under an avalanche of evidence that they would have to prove because the onus is on them to prove any claim or contention that I made by declaring that this staged event was:

#1 Wrong by the burden of proof....

#2 That there was malicious intent by claiming so...

#3 Proving that they had suffered monetary losses due to my disbelief that it ever occurred.

 I am no fan of Alex Jones but he has the same freedoms of speech that anyone else has......do you "get it" now?

P.S Let me know if you are willing to debate me on a live broadcast....I am willing to bet that G.T would be happy to moderate a 30 minute segment to us.......what say ye? You have nothing to lose but what little pride you have left.

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Nope, I am simply someone that doesn't believe a fucking thing that the lamestream media and the beloved corporate "gubermint" has to say and given the pathetic track record that they have over the last 100 plus years, only an indoctrinated sheep like you kneels at their feet. People listen to me and I "red pill" them every day....as for an example, when I am at a restaurant? I pay for my meal with a debit card but I show my appreciation for their service by giving them paper Federal Reserve notes and tell them it is a gift and that they need not report it as an earning because it is a "gift"....it arouses their curiosity and gives me the desired segue into how this debt based fiat currency system actually works......



Okay, guy, you realize that waitresses, who are kind of the lowest of the low in the economic scale, will pretty much listen to you condescendingly if you told them you were Emperor of Mars, right? That you can get someone to listen to your crazy shit because they are hoping for a decent tip by being nice to you, the only thing she is thinking is, "Thank God he's not trying to grab my ass!" 



Dale Smith said:


> If'n I was a "welfare type"? I'd be a leftard and would be groveling to "da gubermint" and hoping that leftard leaders would continue to steal from others in order to subsidize "ne'er-do-wells"....have you ever read anything of mine where I give glowing praise to this parasitic entity that we know as "gubermint"? Find even one post of mine where I have. I give it the double middle finger salute every chance I get because I KNOW what it is.



I'm sure you wouldn't admit that you get a disability check and an Obamaphone you take pictures in the scrapyard with. 



Dale Smith said:


> One of those plaintiffs is Lenny "Poseur" Pozner that folded like a cheap chair when it came time to give his deposition when he sued Wolfgang Halbig.



You mean he found out that Wolfy probably doesn't even own the stuff in his mother's basement, but Alex has scammed a bunch of money from fools like you. 



Dale Smith said:


> I am no fan of Alex Jones but he has the same freedoms of speech that anyone else has......do you "get it" now?



sure he does.  But freedom of speech does not mean you get to lie about people without consequences. It's why we have libel and slander laws. 



Dale Smith said:


> P.S Let me know if you are willing to debate me on a live broadcast...



No, dude, unlike you, I have a life. And while mocking your crazy in person might be fun, it would kind of like clubbing a baby seal. Talking to you is watching you throw all sorts of crazy shit against a wall and seeing what sticks... it's tedious.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 20, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I am simply someone that doesn't believe a fucking thing that the lamestream media and the beloved corporate "gubermint" has to say and given the pathetic track record that they have over the last 100 plus years, only an indoctrinated sheep like you kneels at their feet. People listen to me and I "red pill" them every day....as for an example, when I am at a restaurant? I pay for my meal with a debit card but I show my appreciation for their service by giving them paper Federal Reserve notes and tell them it is a gift and that they need not report it as an earning because it is a "gift"....it arouses their curiosity and gives me the desired segue into how this debt based fiat currency system actually works......
> ...




No, you talk shit and when confronted? You bail like a coward. I expected no less from you....perhaps some day your nads will drop and you will start acting like a man.



Ready to walk back your comments about moms and basements??


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> No, you talk shit and when confronted? You bail like a coward. I expected no less from you....perhaps some day your nads will drop and you will start acting like a man.



Guy, I have a whole box of medals from the Army and nothing to prove to you.  

I do a good enough job mocking your crazy in the written word. I don't need to do it in person.  and again, I have a life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Ready to walk back your comments about moms and basements??



Nope, I'm sure I used the comment, "His mother's basement" a lot. 

Did I use that one about you? Maybe, but I doubt it, because you'd be whining to the mods in a heartbeat if I did.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 20, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > No, you talk shit and when confronted? You bail like a coward. I expected no less from you....perhaps some day your nads will drop and you will start acting like a man.
> ...




Box of medals? Spit shine, Latrine Duty above and beyond expectations? "Spud Peeler Of The Month award on the USS Limpdick? Your participation trophies disguised as "medals" given to you to boost your ego isn't impressive to me at all. You "served" a corporate entity that viewed you as cannon fodder and a disposable commodity with little value...but please, impress us with the valor you believe you possess.


P.S you suck at debate....ya got nothin".


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Box of medals? Spit shine, Latrine Duty above and beyond expectations? "Spud Peeler Of The Month award on the USS Limpdick? Your participation trophies disguised as "medals" given to you to boost your ego isn't impressive to me at all. You "served" a corporate entity that viewed you as cannon fodder and a disposable commodity with little value...but please, impress us with the valor you believe you possess.



Guy, still a lot more than you ever accomplished... that's the point. 

You wouldn't have lasted a week in the military. 

You seem to think your anti-social behavior is a virtue when it's really a character flaw.  

Normal decent people don't call the parents of slaughtered children "Crisis Actors". 

A decent human being doesn't do this.  I'm sorry you don't understand this concept.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 20, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Box of medals? Spit shine, Latrine Duty above and beyond expectations? "Spud Peeler Of The Month award on the USS Limpdick? Your participation trophies disguised as "medals" given to you to boost your ego isn't impressive to me at all. You "served" a corporate entity that viewed you as cannon fodder and a disposable commodity with little value...but please, impress us with the valor you believe you possess.
> ...



Normal? Wait, so you're saying that queers, tranny's et al are indeed not 'normal'? Right?

*nor·mal
ˈnôrməl/*

conforming to a standard; usual, typical, or expected

-Geaux


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeap, been saying this for a while. Combine it with the countless deliberate ignoring by the beloved fbi, along that same county suspending TWO SWAT team members for going in, cause it was NOT THEIR JURISDICTION. What sort of unreal bullshit is that?
> ...



We don't let crazy people have machine guns. Have you tried to buy one recently?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 20, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Is Bad Ass one that's used past it's expiration date?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 20, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Normal? Wait, so you're saying that queers, tranny's et al are indeed not 'normal'? Right?



NOthing to do with the discussion at hand.  I realize you got queers on the brain.  Understandable, they've done studies that have proven most homophobes are indeed repressed homosexuals


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 20, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Box of medals? Spit shine, Latrine Duty above and beyond expectations? "Spud Peeler Of The Month award on the USS Limpdick? Your participation trophies disguised as "medals" given to you to boost your ego isn't impressive to me at all. You "served" a corporate entity that viewed you as cannon fodder and a disposable commodity with little value...but please, impress us with the valor you believe you possess.
> ...



I have accomplished more than I could have hoped for....absolutely no complaints here. I only wish that I had woken up as to how things REALLY work twenty years ago. I believe it's quite telling that in your little world that anyone that questions "the state" (and it's flunkies in the MSM  that carry water for them) is being "anti-social".....most telling indeed. What type of boots do you wear when marching in lockstep? Do they require lifts to save your back as you kiss the asses of your masters while keeping marching time?

Normal and decent people would never besmirch grieving parents that have lost a child, we agree on that. Where we disagree is that anyone actually died at Sandy Hoax and I have laid out NUMEROUS anomalies that any one of them can prove that this was a staged and "Made For TV News" event. 

Your problem (among so very many) is that you are either gullible, naive, lack critical thinking skills or stupid.....could be a combination of all four....but make no mistake about it, one or all of them describes you in a most unflattering manner.

Learn, grow, evolve.........


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 20, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > Normal? Wait, so you're saying that queers, tranny's et al are indeed not 'normal'? Right?
> ...




That is an incredibly ironic statement coming from a leftard that uses gay slurs to insult those that kick your ass in a debate or piss you off.....latent homo tendencies there, ol Joe? I bet your fellow soldiers viewed you with a bit of suspicion and a jaundiced eye. 

LMAO!!


----------



## hunarcy (Apr 20, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Yawn... an AR-15 is designed to shoot a lot of bullets quickly...
> 
> It's a machine gun.
> 
> ...



An AR-15 is NOT a machine gun. l am appalled by the ignorance !


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 21, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I have accomplished more than I could have hoped for....absolutely no complaints here.



Guy, you are a crazy person... sorry, hate to keep breaking that too you, but you are messed up in the head, not "Woke".  



Dale Smith said:


> Normal and decent people would never besmirch grieving parents that have lost a child, we agree on that. Where we disagree is that anyone actually died at Sandy Hoax and I have laid out NUMEROUS anomalies that any one of them can prove that this was a staged and "Made For TV News" event.



No, guy, you repeated some crazy that Alex Jones got from some other crazy. You really can't prove anything.  You weren't there. People who were there said, "Yup, that really happened".  

So who are you going to believe? Hundreds of people who were there or some crazy loser living in his mother's basement? Oh, wait, you'll believe the guy in his mother's basement who is probably just doctoring photos to see how many other crazy losers he can get worked up. 



Dale Smith said:


> Your problem (among so very many) is that you are either gullible, naive, lack critical thinking skills or stupid.....could be a combination of all four....but make no mistake about it, one or all of them describes you in a most unflattering manner.



No, guy, my strength is I'm not soooo fucked up that I see a tragedy on TV like Parkland or Sandy Hook, and my first thought isn't, "That must be a crisis actor, because he looks so sincere!"  I'm not sure what kind of fucked up shit happened in your life where your brain is wired wrong, but there it is.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 22, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I have accomplished more than I could have hoped for....absolutely no complaints here.
> ...



"No, guy, my strength is I'm not soooo fucked up that I see a tragedy on TV like Parkland or Sandy Hook, and my first thought isn't, "That must be a crisis actor, because he looks so sincere!"  I'm not sure what kind of fucked up shit happened in your life where your brain is wired wrong, but there it is"

Yep, "there it is" indeed...saw it on TV thus it MUST be true....kinda like CNN was busted during Desert Storm while proclaiming to be in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia when they were really in a TV studio in Atlanta, Georgia.....you betcha, Joe.....if it's on TV, it MUST be true! They call it "programming" for a reason, Joseph....

"No, guy, you repeated some crazy that Alex Jones got from some other crazy. You really can't prove anything.  You weren't there. People who were there said, "Yup, that really happened". 

Nope, I simply watched the CNN helicopter footage, listened to the 9/11 calls and then viewed reports due to the Freedom Of Information Act (even though they were heavily redacted) and it didn't take long before it became blatantly clear to me that this was a badly staged event. One of the more humorous outtakes of this event was the alleged janitor telling the cops that he thought the "shooter" went down this hall way......while the 911 caller whispered into a phone. The cops don't know this guy from Adam (and I don't mean Adam Lanza) and they just take his word? When entering a crime scene, any and everyone is a potential suspect and potentially armed. No shots are heard on the phone of the 9/11 caller but the voice of a janitor and the entering "police" are clearly heard? Wake up, Joseph...and realize that you have been chumped.

"So who are you going to believe? Hundreds of people who were there or some crazy loser living in his mother's basement? Oh, wait, you'll believe the guy in his mother's basement who is probably just doctoring photos to see how many other crazy losers he can get worked up."

Hundreds of people were allowed in the school to see 27 dead bodies that would not be removed from the school under the dead of night early Saturday morning? Do tell, because not even the EMTs that were parked a half a mile away was allowed to enter the premises. Doctored photos? Are you saying that CNN doctored their video showing people going in one door of the firehouse and then exiting and circling around to go back through the same door? Allegedly, there were 428 students at the school that day...but the only pics of exiting students are the same twelve  kids (first graders) and at some time during the photo shoot, they stopped to change the order...kid in front was moved to the back.....cold day it was on December 14th but that photo shows kids walking on a sunny day with no jackets or coats. What really sticks out in my mind was the interview of a mother that said that she rushed from work, made it through a very clogged road to the school and saw policeman after policeman carrying out bloodied body after bloodied body of a child......but wait! According to the official report, not a single fatality was removed from the school until the wee hours of Saturday morning. These are not my contentions.....this is the story that they told to the sheeple and you bought it.

I have brought up numerous gaffs in this pathetic excuse for theater and you always ignore them just like you will this one.It was all a "slight of hand" by a lousy magician but you easily fell for it. But let's stop the fussin' and a feudin' because I have a business proposition for you. I have in my possession (just came through today) a very valuable bridge in the state of New York...a suburb of NYC, actually, that I am willing to sell you for pennies on the dollar. I will accept money orders or a fiat currency transfer. You will KICK yourself if you let this golden deal pass you by.

Let me know......

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Yep, "there it is" indeed...saw it on TV thus it MUST be true....kinda like CNN was busted during Desert Storm while proclaiming to be in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia when they were really in a TV studio in Atlanta, Georgia.....you betcha, Joe.....if it's on TV, it MUST be true! They call it "programming" for a reason, Joseph....



Okay, guy, can you please try to stick to one crazy conspiracy theory at a time...  Besides, we all know those broadcasts came from the Lizard-Man bunker at the center of the Earth. 

The rest is more of your Cocksucker Dale crazy shit, and not even worth the time to respond to. 

Again- either hundreds of people are all lying.... 

or 

Adam Lanza was a crazy person.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 22, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, "there it is" indeed...saw it on TV thus it MUST be true....kinda like CNN was busted during Desert Storm while proclaiming to be in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia when they were really in a TV studio in Atlanta, Georgia.....you betcha, Joe.....if it's on TV, it MUST be true! They call it "programming" for a reason, Joseph....
> ...



ONCE AGAIN, I kick your ass that causes you to resort to queer slurs.......that was TOOOO easy.

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ONCE AGAIN, I kick your ass that causes you to resort to queer slurs.......that was TOOOO easy.



Again, you proved yourself to be a degernate cocksucker, which is why everyone else avoids you.  

What are you going to do after they bankrupt Alex Jones and no one tells you what you think?


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 22, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > ONCE AGAIN, I kick your ass that causes you to resort to queer slurs.......that was TOOOO easy.
> ...




I "own" you, Joseph..... lock, stock & barrel. I wouldn't trade you even for a six pack of Corona. I enjoy triggering you. Have you a safe place? 

( snicker)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I "own" you, Joseph..... lock, stock & barrel. I wouldn't trade you even for a six pack of Corona. I enjoy triggering you. Have you a safe place?



Guy, you getting mocked for being a cocksucker and awful person isn't owning anyone.  

I guess being the only one who pays any attention to you is an accomplishment....


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 23, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I "own" you, Joseph..... lock, stock & barrel. I wouldn't trade you even for a six pack of Corona. I enjoy triggering you. Have you a safe place?
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I "own" you, Joseph..... lock, stock & barrel. I wouldn't trade you even for a six pack of Corona. I enjoy triggering you. Have you a safe place?
> ...



Your slanderous lie of me being a queer aside? Here is how I know that I have gotten under your skin and caused your to doubt the official story of Sandy Hoax.

#1 Every time I post any number of anomalies about this "made for CNN" event that you have no answer for? You pull out the kind of language you use at the Chicago queer bath-houses.

#2 When you lamely attempt to demonize and marginalize me on a thread here Sandy Hoax or even guns isn't part of the thread and I run with it? You get pissed and the cyber-froth of anger and hatred drips from your lips like a rabid dog.

I am trying to "red pill" you, Joseph. I am simply trying to get you to open your eyes to reality...but yet you kick and scream....very sad.

BTW, if we took a poll on which poster gives a better account for himself between me and you? I would slaughter you...not many here even on your own side have much use for you. Your over-inflated sense of self isn't an endearing quality.

Hey! Just keepin' it real, Joseph......

P.S No one died at Sandy Hoax....commit that to memory.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 23, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Your slanderous lie of me being a queer aside? Here is how I know that I have gotten under your skin and caused your to doubt the official story of Sandy Hoax.



No, you get under my skin because you mock the parents of murdered children, making you a truly degenerate cocksucker. 

This just makes you a truly awful human being.  I'm sorry you don't get that.  



Dale Smith said:


> I am trying to "red pill" you, Joseph. I am simply trying to get you to open your eyes to reality...but yet you kick and scream....very sad.



No, guy, you present a bunch of crazy, and use a movie made by a couple of trannies (and not even a very good movie) to do so. 

Since you invoked the Matrix Films, let's not forget the actual premise of that movie is kind of silly.  The human brain doesn't generate enough actual electricity to power a civilization of robots creating a vast network of VR.  



Dale Smith said:


> BTW, if we took a poll on which poster gives a better account for himself between me and you? I would slaughter you...not many here even on your own side have much use for you. Your over-inflated sense of self isn't an endearing quality.



Guy, I don't go through life worried about what other people think of me. i know 90% of the people who visit here are crazy wingnuts, and I've pissed most of them off at one time or another in the last 7 years. 

That doesn't take away from the fact you are a degenerate cocksucker who mocks the parents of slaughtered children because your own life is such an empty void.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Check this out, readers, this is what delusion looks like....



Dale Smith said:


> He was in California and appeared on the news in Redondo Beach.


You said he appeared on CNN and tried to tie that to his mother working for CNN. He didn't appear on CNN nor did his mother work for CNN



Dale Smith said:


> I never stated that there was a picture of him in the Redondo Beach Shores yearbook.



The hell you didn't...


Dale Smith said:


> There is also a pic of David Hogg in the Redondo Beach high school showing he was a senior in 2015? Something stinks big time......





Dale Smith said:


> I stated that there is a photo of him on Classmates.com stating that he graduated from Redondo Beach high school in 2015.


Which was just more bullshit you fell for.



Dale Smith said:


> I never said that he wasn't at the shooting


The hell you didn't. You said he graduated 3 years ago in California. That implies he wasn't at Douglas HS.

Along with claiming he interviewed students about the shooting before the shooting. 

You claimed he went back to the school after hearing about the shooting -- he never said that.

You claimed he confessed he wasn't on lock down -- he never said that.

You claimed he said he biked back to the school to get there before the police did -- he never said that.

You claimed he said he rode back to the school to sneak into a closet to interview other students -- he never said that.

You claimed CNN gave scripted questions to survivors -- they didn't.

You're completely batshit crazy. 

Your entire conspiracy about Parkland is based on nothing but your own crazed delusions, delusional dale.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 24, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes, David Hogg appeared on CNN after the "shooting" when he claimed that he hopped on his bicycle (snicker) " with camera in tow" and just happened to get snapped up by the CNN crew that helped "coach" him. Little David "Scoops" Hogwash is everywhere you want to be when news breaks!

Nope, I never claimed that he confessed that he wasn't on "lockdown", what I posted was that he has given two very different stories.

According to "Scoops" Hoggwash, when he heard of the shooting, he hopped on his little bicycle and got to the school.....which means that according to HIS story, he made it past the four people that were given stand-down orders, found a classroom and started interviewing students about the event and their feelings on gun control......yes, it is ludicrous but yet that is exactly the scenario "Scoops" Hoggwash painted......don't get pissed at me...get pissed at "Scoops" for straying from the script.

Yes, CNN did indeed give the questions to survivors for the Dana Loesch and Ted Cruz.....just because the Clown News Network disputes the claim is akin to a fox denying that he never entered the chicken coop even though his muzzle is dripping with blood and feathers.

This event reeks of foreknowledge and those that claim there was more than one shooter have been totally ignored by the lamestream media that feed you shit that you gobble up like a dung beetle.

Keep doubling down on "stupid", little faun.........


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 24, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Your slanderous lie of me being a queer aside? Here is how I know that I have gotten under your skin and caused your to doubt the official story of Sandy Hoax.
> ...



"No, guy, you present a bunch of crazy, and use a movie made by a couple of trannies (and not even a very good movie) to do so"

No, I present questions about the event that shows unequivocally that this was mere theater. I use the term "red pill" because of the scene where Keneau Reeves has the choice between staying stupid or waking up as to how the debt slavery system works. I know how it all works and you can't "un-see" what is right in front of you nor can you "unlearn" what is blatantly obvious and ignore the white elephant in the room...you? Well, you would step over the pile of elephant shit and ignore the trunk of said elephant as it swung it's trunk in front of you as you watched the latest lies from lamestream media.

"Guy, I don't go through life worried about what other people think of me"

But yet you have lamely attempted to sway posters here as it pertains to my postings even on threads that have nothing to do with Sandy Hoax, believing that I would distance myself from this pathetic staged event.....how has that worked out for you, Joseph? You duck, dodge and deflect while never addressing the very salient points that I make of which you have no answer.

"i know 90% of the people who visit here are crazy wingnuts, and I've pissed most of them off at one time or another in the last 7 years"

Because you lack debating skills and the only thing you have in your lame cyber arsenal contains queer Chicago bathhouse lingo? Changing hearts and minds.,..one fool-fueled rant at a time, Joseph? How is that working out for you. I have certainly pissed you off in a big time way and have left you cyber tongue tied...that is why you lash out hoping for validation......you are more to be pitied than scolded, Joseph....


One of these days you will stop slamming your nose against my knee....the damage done and that the fact that you have no hope of winning will eventually wear you down....in the interim? I am going to continue to kick your ass. "Stay down, Luke....stay down!!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> No, I present questions about the event that shows unequivocally that this was mere theater. I use the term "red pill" because of the scene where Keneau Reeves has the choice between staying stupid or waking up as to how the debt slavery system works.



Actually, it was kind of a dumb movie.  A computer that is sophisticated enough to create virtual reality would know how to screen out "Red Pill" and terminate anyone who said it. 



Dale Smith said:


> I know how it all works and you can't "un-see" what is right in front of you nor can you "unlearn" what is blatantly obvious and ignore the white elephant in the room...you? Well, you would step over the pile of elephant shit and ignore the trunk of said elephant as it swung it's trunk in front of you as you watched the latest lies from lamestream media.



Guy- one more time. 

You either have to believe hundreds of people are lying... 

or that one person got a gun and shot people because guns are too easy to get in this country.  






Dale Smith said:


> But yet you have lamely attempted to sway posters here as it pertains to my postings even on threads that have nothing to do with Sandy Hoax, believing that I would distance myself from this pathetic staged event.....how has that worked out for you, Joseph? You duck, dodge and deflect while never addressing the very salient points that I make of which you have no answer.



Guy, I did a poll... apparently most sane people think you are nuts. 

Poll: Did Sandy Hook Really Happen?




Dale Smith said:


> Because you lack debating skills and the only thing you have in your lame cyber arsenal contains queer Chicago bathhouse lingo? Changing hearts and minds.,..one fool-fueled rant at a time, Joseph? How is that working out for you. I have certainly pissed you off in a big time way and have left you cyber tongue tied...that is why you lash out hoping for validation......you are more to be pitied than scolded, Joseph....



Guy, you piss me off because you are a truly sick and twisted person. I'm sorry you can't see your mental illness for what it is, and that no one in your life cares enough about you to do anything about it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


*"Yes, David Hogg appeared on CNN after the "shooting" when he claimed that he hopped on his bicycle (snicker) " with camera in tow" and just happened to get snapped up by the CNN crew that helped "coach" him."*

Delusional dale, you said he appeared on CNN in California and used that lie in your failed attempt to establish credibility to the falsehood that his mother worked for CNN.

Wrong yet again. He did not appear on CNN and his mother did not work for CNN.

*"Nope, I never claimed that he confessed that he wasn't on "lockdown","*

You're too crazy to comprehend this, but when you falsely claimed he graduated from a Redondo Shores HS in 2015, you imply he didn't attend Douglas HS in Parkland. So yes, you claimed he wasn't in the school during the shooting. Your inability to understand what you say does not alter the reality you avoid.

*"what I posted was that he has given two very different stories."*

Again, this is nothing but your own dementia speaking as he did not give two very different stories.

First he said...

_"At 6 pm after the shooting, I took my camera, got on my bike. I rode in basically twilight. And I ride my bike three miles down winding sidewalks and find my way to the school, as I’ve done in previous years. All the while, I was making sure my camera bag didn’t rip open, because if you zip it a certain way, the camera falls out, and it would be destroyed.

I start shooting B-roll, and I see Fox News over there. I knew I wanted to talk on the news and make sure there was advocacy, especially with so many people from the [National Rifle Association] and different gun-toting Americans who watch Fox News. I went on the day of [the shooting], and said, “There cannot be another mass shooting,” and I think that’s partially why. But also other people started saying that at the same time."_​
Then he said...

_"On the day of the shooting, I got my camera and got on my bike and rode as fast as I could three miles from my house to the school to get as much video and to get as many interviews as I could because I knew that this could not be another mass shooting."_​
The second version is the same as the first, only shortened down with fewer details for the sake of brevity. He said he left his house at 6PM, hours after the shooting. In yet another interview, his parents said at 6PM, he went back to the school. Then he says, *"on the day of the shooting,"* which fucking includes 6PM, you raving lunatic.  The two stories are not *"very different"* as you falsely claim.

 The reason you believe he said he wasn't in school during the shooting isn't because he said it, as above indicates he never did -- but because you're fucking crazy.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 25, 2018)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Little faun, your lame attempts at "gaslighting" are as pathetic as your attempts to defend bike riding little David Hoggwash...you lie and then convince yourself of those lies......so whom exactly is "crazy"? Hell, you believe that two planes caused THREE high rise buildings to collapse into their own footprint and that Oswald killed Kennedy.

Keep making shit up, dumb ass........it's amusing as hell!


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 25, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > No, I present questions about the event that shows unequivocally that this was mere theater. I use the term "red pill" because of the scene where Keneau Reeves has the choice between staying stupid or waking up as to how the debt slavery system works.
> ...



How many of those people "polled" know or would believe that not a single alleged casualty was removed from the closed down school until the wee hours of Saturday morning? How many know that Dr. Wayne Carver shows up at Sandy Hook school the next day to give a press conference AND he proclaims that he hopes this doesn't fall down on the heads of the people of Newtown? Electric signs that say "Everyone Must Sign In"? Dash cam videos with no time stamp showing a Connecticut state trooper laying out a buffet of cold cuts, bread and drinks like Gator-Ade on the hood of his car at around 10 AM when this mass evacuation of alleged 400 plus students takes place? Where is the footage of that? We have photos of around 12 students that have their hands on each other's shoulders sans any coats on a cold December day but yet they stop to re-arrange the little kids places in line. Gene Rosen claiming that a bus driver dropped six kids  on his block bypassing the firehouse...a bus with only SIX first graders and randomly drops them off and leaves them with a total stranger that is creepy as fuck? And you buy this bullshit????

Be pissed....but not at me for pointing out as to how you were played for a sucker and a chump....but on the off-chance that you are still weeping tears over the deaths of students that never died? Break out the Kleenix.........watch and weep!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 25, 2018)

PATHETIC acting!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 25, 2018)

Fast forward to the seven minute and 42 second mark...state trooper stifles laugh.


----------



## deanrd (Apr 25, 2018)

Republicans attacking children.

They aren't happy if they aren't attacking someone.

Probably because their own lives are so awful.  Living in a world of hate does that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 25, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> How many of those people "polled" know or would believe that not a single alleged casualty was removed from the closed down school until the wee hours of Saturday morning?



Guy, sadly, everyone on USMB has been exposed to your crazy, and most of them reject it... 



Dale Smith said:


> Be pissed....but not at me for pointing out as to how you were played for a sucker and a chump....but on the off-chance that you are still weeping tears over the deaths of students that never died?



Only a DEGENERATE COCKSUCKER would believe these kids never were. 

For the happy day when they put Alex Jones through the meat grinder as a warning to all the other DEGENERATE COCKSUCKERS.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Diverting to 9.11 doesn’t help you, delusional dale.

I’ve proven beyond any shadow of doubt that you’re crazy, outlining about a dozen claims you’ve made about Hogg that were wrong, yet you cling to your nonsense about him riding his bike back to the school that night. And claiming I made anything up while offering zero evidence to back your hollow words fails you even worse.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Fast forward to the seven minute and 42 second mark...state trooper stifles laugh.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 25, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


It's totally relevant....if the NRA does not give out their membership rolls, how do we know to answer the question "Name an NRA member who was a mass shooter"?   We have no idea because we aren't allowed to know.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Oh, puhleeeze.  Given the massive surveillance state enabled by social media and the NSA these days, if there were an NRA member who was a mass shooter, it would have been leaked to the press with Great Fanfare.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Likely true, or family, friends and coworkers. 

Good point.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 28, 2018)

Not exactly the greatest source of information, but it is what it is

Dead at 42: Broward County Sheriff deputy who questioned Parkland school shooting’s gun control agenda


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 28, 2018)

Just found another one....

Second Broward County Sheriff’s Deputy Dead at 53 | Memory Hole Blog


----------



## OklaSusie (May 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 8, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> I said from the very beginning that the Parkland High School shooting narrative reeked to high heaven, but I have kept quiet for the most part just waiting for that one piece of indisputable evidence that could prove that this was a "deep state" psy-op.
> 
> Simply put, David Hogg is a crisis actor. Did teen-agers die at the school? I believe so...did the "powers that be" pull the strings and allow them to be sacrifice for the "greater good" in order to push an agenda that was sure to pull at the heartstrings of Americans and "guilt" them into accepting even more draconian laws that put restrictions on what little freedoms they have left? ABSOLUTELY. Three deputies stood down because they were told to do so, CNN was on the scene as if they had been given advance notice....the head sheriff is a DNC shill....the school cameras were on 20 minute delays, multiple witnesses said that there was more than one shooter AND before the bodies were even buried, a George Soros NGO is organizing an anti-gun march with David Hogg ( son of a former FBI agent that had been on TV before in California and was busted for rehearsing his lines for the Communist News Network AFTER this event) is put out in front of the world to be the face of the movement for disarming citizens that actually obey the acts, statutes and codes of USA.INC.
> 
> ...


*Wanted to make a name for himself, and he is and should have been taken off the street a long time ago.  The boy needed to be confined in some manner it would have been taken care to if the School and lawman had take the proper action.  He and Bundy have no difference except Bundy was smarter and did his killings with forethought.    *


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey dale check your pm box.


----------

